# Molly's Photo Thread.



## CptJack

It's been a *long* day. I will update with decent pictures when its daylight.


----------



## luv mi pets

And this what happens when I do not get on in a couple of days. A new puppy? I will have to look for a thread about her. Very cute.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> And this what happens when I do not get on in a couple of days. A new puppy? I will have to look for a thread about her. Very cute.


This pretty much *is* the thread. The only other information there is, is posted in the Puppy Fever thread.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

She's cute. Is she a BC mix?


----------



## CptJack

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> She's cute. Is she a BC mix?


Mom's a Purebred BC, Dad was a BC/ACD mix. So, yeah, basically BC.


----------



## JeJo

What a cutie! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Eenypup

Wow congrats! Six dogs for now!!


----------



## Kiwifruit

So cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

I knew you'd do it, lmao

She's a super cutie


----------



## CptJack

Yeeeah, y'all expecting me to was a large part of why I nearly didn't.

Six dogs for a little over two weeks with everybody home won't be bad, just contrary.

And she is adorable. Will be more adorable further from dawn.


----------



## cookieface

She's a cutie! You and she will do amazing things together.


----------



## LittleFr0g

She is just beautiful!! So glad to have another DF puppy I can watch grow up!


----------



## CptJack

Pictures that are actually better may be longer than I thought. She's perfectly willing to jump on or off anything and obviously doesn't know 'stay' yet. When I back up she follows me. We'll work it out and I'll get better but for now um. "On the couch" is about as good as it gets.

Also, anyone want to take bets on how often I'm asked if she's a lab or pit mix? At least until her ears go up (and they should).


----------



## jade5280

Yaaaaay! She's precious. I love her name. My first childhood dog was named Molly.


----------



## LittleFr0g

CptJack said:


> Pictures that are actually better may be longer than I thought. She's perfectly willing to jump on or off anything and obviously doesn't know 'stay' yet. When I back up she follows me. We'll work it out and I'll get better but for now um. "On the couch" is about as good as it gets.
> 
> Also, anyone want to take bets on how often I'm asked if she's a lab or pit mix? At least until her ears go up (and they should).


I'm guessing you'll actually get lots of people asking if she's a lab/border collie mix, since "EVERYBODY" knows that a black dog with white on it HAS to be a border collie mix, lol


----------



## CptJack

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'm guessing you'll actually get lots of people asking if she's a lab/border collie mix, since "EVERYBODY" knows that a black dog with white on it HAS to be a border collie mix, lol


And all border collies are evenly black and white (and ONLY black and white) and fluffy. It's gonna be a long 15 or so years, I suspect. That said, if I didn't *know* her parentage, I would be inclined to call her some kind of lab mix, too, just because she's mostly black and has short fur.










I would have the same reaction to that puppy, and it's not even a little mixed.


----------



## BubbaMoose

She is adorable! Congratulations! How old? 

I knew it was a good idea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

BubbaMoose said:


> She is adorable! Congratulations! How old?
> 
> I knew it was a good idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Uh huh. 

She'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## CptJack

Losing her ever loving CRAP at being put in the crate for lunch.









Thud got *extremely* concerned. I don't even care that that picture is blurry. Because Thud got *extremely* worried


----------



## Little Wise Owl

His face is SO giant next to her's. omgsocute


----------



## BernerMax

Adorable! You are shining example to DF-ers everywhere LOL! 
(I to think I said I was going to follow your ex and wait a good 4 or 5 years for a puppy... bawawaha HA!)....


----------



## Remaru

She is so puppy!!!! I'm really excited to follow along as she grows. Yay for new DF puppy.


----------



## Eenypup

If someone calls her a pit mix... omg. Lab mix I can see where they'd get it, especially as a puppy that size.

So cute though!!


----------



## CptJack

Man. People call BUG a pit mix. Lab x would make some sense right now. I'm still betting pit is suggested.


----------



## LittleFr0g

CptJack said:


> Man. People call BUG a pit mix. Lab x would make some sense right now. I'm still betting pit is suggested.


I'll revise my earlier comment and say that you will also probably get some border collie/pit comments in addition to the lab/border collie comments, even though there is nothing even remotely pit looking about her, lol. And yeah, Kuma got called a pit a few times, mostly when he was a pup, but, yeah.


----------



## elrohwen

Adorable! I'm so excited to live vicariously through your new puppy


----------



## CptJack

You guys make me happier than you know.

Also, I finally got 'real' photos that don't suck and do look at least mostly like her, so sharing those and then will wait a week before spamming again. Better pictures at the end.


















Pup's got skills. That step's taller than she is.









Yeah. My porch is gross. I mop my HOUSE floors often. I just can't care about the porch more than a few times a year.









What finally kept her still.









Kylie's leash.









God bless Rush To Tug









She'll get her own, soon enough.









In her own colors and size.









Until then, this is an okay plaything.









But I have a feeling things are going to work out just fine.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Oh puppiess. I miss this so much. She is beautiful and I can't wait to see her full grown. She's going to be a FUN mix.


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Oh puppiess. I miss this so much. She is beautiful and I can't wait to see her full grown. She's going to be a FUN mix.


She is going to be WICKED. 

annnd, called it. Husband took her to visit at work at the very end of the day. Lab-mix mostly, but also some pit-mix for guesses. That one was shut down quickly by the guy with a pit puppy. LOL.


----------



## BostonBullMama

Omg she is just beautiful. I'm totally jealous - wanting another dog over here but waiting until we're down like.. 3 cats (we have 5 right now...) and then maybe consider it once we're in a house. 

She's precious! Update often!!!


----------



## kadylady

She's adorable! Congrats! I'm very excited to follow your journey with her!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Just stumbled across this and didn't know anything about you getting a puppy, so went and checked the puppy fever thread, so now I know the story 

She is adorable  Will be so much fun to watch her grow. Love the photo with the leash and the eyes especially.


----------



## ireth0

She is super cute! That picture with Thud is just too precious, omg.


----------



## Kayota

iits so odd to see what may as well be a border collie with such a short coat andr those floppy ears lol! Know they vary si mych but its still pretty different for me. Did her mother look like that too?iI shes really pretty and adorable though


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys. I'm sure it's going to be quite the ride, but it's already proving a lot of fun. She's crazy, crazy amounts of fun already, though I keep being caught off guard by how freaking *fearless* she is. I'm used to some hesitancy when faced with new things (like stairs, for example) but she really, really does not care. Biggest issue I anticipate in the next little bit is how completely overstimulated by her Thud is. 



Kayota said:


> iits so odd to see what may as well be a border collie with such a short coat andr those floppy ears lol! Know they vary si mych but its still pretty different for me. Did her mother look like that too?iI shes really pretty and adorable though


The floppy ears are just age, I am about 95% sure. They're already starting to lift at the base and occasionally go wonky, so I suspect they're going to be erect before it's over. And her coat is short, but it's definitely double.

Dad had more than than the 'traditional' amount of black and a lot of ticking where he was white. Mom was 100% traditionally marked (like text book), but a smooth coat. It's possible there was something else in Dad's woodpile or, I suppose, that she had a different dad than the other pups (those split between more traditional, more black like Molly, and more white than you'd expect), but there's a WHOLE LOTTA BC in that puppy. At the very least there's a lot of what I wanted in that puppy and time'll tell us more.


----------



## LoMD13

Oh she is cute as a button and sounds like SO much fun.


----------



## CptJack

Everybody here loves her.

Kylie and Jack have found their soul mates in play style, Kylie in particular. Thud will be fine when he's a little less overwrought with 'MY OWN PUPPY OMG DID YOU SEE IT"S A BABY AND I LOVE IT OMG OMG OMG". Bug is learning how to play with her without just outright ticking her off. Rude behavior ain't flying ;-)


----------



## cookieface

Sounds like things are going well at your house. 



CptJack said:


> Everybody here loves her.
> 
> Kylie and Jack have found their soul mates in play style, Kylie in particular. Thud will be fine when he's a little less overwrought with 'MY OWN PUPPY OMG DID YOU SEE IT"S A BABY AND I LOVE IT OMG OMG OMG". Bug is learning how to play with her without just outright ticking her off. Rude behavior ain't flying ;-)


The Thud comment made me think of this: I will name him George.


----------



## CptJack

cookieface said:


> The Thud comment made me think of this: I will name him George.


Honestly, that cartoon sheep dog reminds me of Thud in just about every way imaginable. I love Thud, I do, but LOL.

(The cats are not big fans of her. She's only really knows how to play one game and that's 'is it moving? stalk it, chase it, then bite it'. We're working on that one. )


----------



## Kayota

CptJack said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm sure it's going to be quite the ride, but it's already proving a lot of fun. She's crazy, crazy amounts of fun already, though I keep being caught off guard by how freaking *fearless* she is. I'm used to some hesitancy when faced with new things (like stairs, for example) but she really, really does not care. Biggest issue I anticipate in the next little bit is how completely overstimulated by her Thud is.
> 
> 
> 
> The floppy ears are just age, I am about 95% sure. They're already starting to lift at the base and occasionally go wonky, so I suspect they're going to be erect before it's over. And her coat is short, but it's definitely double.
> 
> Dad had more than than the 'traditional' amount of black and a lot of ticking where he was white. Mom was 100% traditionally marked (like text book), but a smooth coat. It's possible there was something else in Dad's woodpile or, I suppose, that she had a different dad than the other pups (those split between more traditional, more black like Molly, and more white than you'd expect), but there's a WHOLE LOTTA BC in that puppy. At the very least there's a lot of what I wanted in that puppy and time'll tell us more.


Oh I definitely believe she's mostly BC! You know your stuff


----------



## BernerMax

CptJack said:


> (The cats are not big fans of her. She's only really knows how to play one game and that's 'is it moving? stalk it, chase it, then bite it'. We're working on that one. )


 
Lol- sounds like she is def making herself at home- thats Layla's favorite game to this day...


----------



## Damon'sMom

I am so happy for you, and she is absolutely beautiful. I can't wait for all the updates as she gets older.


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> Pictures that are actually better may be longer than I thought. She's perfectly willing to jump on or off anything and obviously doesn't know 'stay' yet. When I back up she follows me. We'll work it out and I'll get better but for now um. "On the couch" is about as good as it gets.
> 
> Also, anyone want to take bets on how often I'm asked if she's a lab or pit mix? At least until her ears go up (and they should).



no bet on the lab pit mix but first dibs on the is Bugs the mom question!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks for the congratulations, guys and yeah, she's right at home. Except right now. Right now she's screaming her head off. It's bedtime, dog. SLEEP.



luv mi pets said:


> no bet on the lab pit mix but first dibs on the is Bugs the mom question!


...God [email protected] it. I hadn't thought of that one. I'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## CptJack

...and then I started this:

http://www.infinitelooper.com/?v=eKFTSSKCzWA&p=n 

and she shushed. Whatever works, right?


----------



## Kayota

I'm gonna put a bet down on "is Jack the dad/brother" then... lol


----------



## CptJack

I am losing the 'sleep in a crate' battle. Badly. She screamed until after 2 a.m. She woke up at 5:30. 









Size comparison. No, Kylie didn't want to be there.


----------



## dagwall

Haha, Kylie is the queen of dirty looks. Molly is adorable, congrats and can't wait to see her grow up and you two accomplish things together.


----------



## CptJack

dagwall said:


> Haha, Kylie is the queen of dirty looks. Molly is adorable, congrats and can't wait to see her grow up and you two accomplish things together.


Kylie ADORED HER. Until about midnight last night when she started shrieking. At that point, Kylie got up and went upstairs to the extreme opposite side of the house, and slept on the floor. She was back with me this morning, but she is GRUMPY.


----------



## CptJack

Does anyone know what particular delusion made me think I was capable of raising a border collie puppy? This isn't a dog, this is a toddler with ADHD.


----------



## So Cavalier

> Does anyone know what particular delusion made me think I was capable of raising a border collie puppy? This isn't a dog, this is a toddler with ADHD.


Sounds like my fluffy white dog....looks like you have another up and coming agility partner. She is adorable...


----------



## CptJack

So Cavalier said:


> Sounds like my fluffy white dog....looks like you have another up and coming agility partner. She is adorable...


Oh yeah. Plan is to start her on foundations (no jumps or weaves or anything really but tunnels and handling) probably January. I really, really can't wait.


----------



## HyperFerret

CptJack said:


> Does anyone know what particular delusion made me think I was capable of raising a border collie puppy? This isn't a dog, this is a toddler with ADHD.


Ah, BC pups aren't aweful. The "toddler with ADHD" part is what makes them fun!  Molly is So Adorable. The look on Kylie's face CRACKED ME UP!!!


----------



## CptJack

HyperFerret said:


> Ah, BC pups aren't aweful. The "toddler with ADHD" part is what makes them fun!  Molly is So Adorable. The look on Kylie's face CRACKED ME UP!!!


...A toddler with ADHD crossed with a cat.

No, seriously, she's not bad at all I am just crazy sleep deprived and sore. She's been pretty danged good, really. No accidents inside the house at all, she's picked up sit, down, up, stand and spin already (though only sit and down are on verbals) which doesn't even seem possible to me. She's just got a serious hatred of being put in a box.


----------



## momtolabs

She is adorable!! I've been getting "is that a st.bernard" question with Caleb. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

I think I'm going to get lab mix until her ears go up and then, yeah, probably some speculation that she's the result of Bug and Jack breeding. I might eventually have someone hit on it, but I doubt it. I'm not too fussed, but I'm going to snicker about it. Probably a lot.


----------



## CptJack

These photos are awful. I don't even care.




























I swear she looks different and radically so from every angle. She *is* underweight a bit, though. We're working on that.

I will probably post photos over the weekend of her out and doing stuff, if I can get anything decent. Then I will back off to a once a week schedule until my photo taking stamina goes kaput.


----------



## d_ray

Thanks for sharing. She is delicious! Your dog's personalities crack me up. Hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I know you are a knowledgeable DF member, so I don't know why I bother asking.. but have you tried crate games with her?


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I know you are a knowledgeable DF member, so I don't know why I bother asking.. but have you tried crate games with her?


I have, and she's all right during the day (or much better). I think what is really going on is that she doesn't *want* to stay asleep all night? So somewhere in the neighborhood of midnight/1 a.m she's waking up and wanting to STAY up for a few hours or so. I'm trying to push things back now so she stays awake in the evening and is maybe more prepared to not think midnight is morning. Waking up at 1-2-3 for a potty trip is fine but she wants to REALLY BE UP and that just... ain't happening. 5:30-6, sure, but not 2.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Have you tried covering her crate with a blanket? Obi used to wake up ridiculously early the first week I had him, then someone on here suggested a blanket, and he then slept until I uncovered the crate, which I think was around 9 am.


----------



## CptJack

That was what finally worked for me last night. I'm going to try it again tonight. I am hopeful. 

I am also giving her to the husband tomorrow night so I can catch up on sleep, either way.


----------



## LittleFr0g

I feel for you, I can't imagine raising a Border Collie x ACD pup, lol. At least puppyhood only lasts a short time, lol.


----------



## CptJack

She actually passed out last night at about midnight, slept until 5:30 and then went to the husband - and I slept until about five minutes ago. I am feeling much better about life, today.



Kuma'sMom said:


> I feel for you, I can't imagine raising a Border Collie x ACD pup, lol. At least puppyhood only lasts a short time, lol.


It's less hard and more weird at this point. It is almost surreal in some ways, because she does *NOT* act like what I expect a young pup to act like. She's got an attention span. She's not clumsy or uncoordinated. She's never sleepy (lol). She isn't particularly cuddly. She's never unsure of anything (and was raised in a horse stall and yard). She figures things out FAST, good and bad. She's sort of... a tiny 6 month old who pees a lot. It's EXACTLY what I was looking for, but having it is just freaking surreal.

Also: LOL.










That looks so much like she wasn't a split second from attaching herself to his face. Poor Thud.


----------



## CptJack

Somebody crashed.


----------



## Hambonez

She's adorable! You are very brave. A week and a half with two dogs and there is no doubt in my mind that we will always be a one-dog family!


----------



## CptJack

Hambonez said:


> She's adorable! You are very brave. A week and a half with two dogs and there is no doubt in my mind that we will always be a one-dog family!


I'm not happy with 6 here. Five I'm gold at, though I'll admit a lot of that is because Jack and Bug are so easy. I'm thrilled to bits to have her, though, and can't wait to DO STUFF.


----------



## CptJack

This is rapidly becoming a journal thread as well as a photo one, but I know I'm going to want to look back on it later to remember.

We've seen a little stalking behavior from her before but as of tonight, in play, we're seeing full on 'crouch, creep, EXPLODE to chase' behaviors in play. Basically a puppy (less intense, and shorter lived creeping stage) version of this: 










It's really kind of cool to see.


----------



## Damon'sMom

^I love that, its too cute when herding puppies do it! I miss Jasper doing that as a puppy. He does it now when herding, its just not as cute anymore. haha. I can't wait until you are posting about the training, and getting ready to compete in agility.  You are going to have so much fun!!!


----------



## CptJack

I'm really getting a kick out if it, and her. She's a really fun, NEAT puppy, already, and it's just going to get better. 

I'll probably get her started targeting some time in the upcoming week and take it from there, until we're ready to start real classes this winter. Interspersed with stupid tricks and house manners, it should keep her brain on and engaged. She's going to visit the agility barn with us the next couple of Tuesdays. I'm throwing a LOT at her right now, but it seems to be working over all, and it's showing places where we need more work (like paying attention to me and NOT chasing the cats. Not chasing the cats is huge right now.)


----------



## CptJack

Creepy Puppy









Good puppy.









Stealth Puppy









Blurry puppy.


----------



## CptJack

And while I wait for pictures to show up: God bless bully sticks.


----------



## d_ray

What a cutie she is. I have to say though that I am super smitten with Thud. His expressions are priceless.


----------



## CptJack

Thud is very, very expressive - he's just got a face made for it - and there is NEVER any doubt about what he's feeling.

I lack the words to explain how full on this puppy is. I'm completely smitten, but also kind of completely harried. We're going to have to install a DOOR at the top of our staircase, because baby-gate is just going to get her killed. Not that the flying leaps onto and off of everything aren't. She's also managed to break a canine (we will do a vet run in the morning, but there's no exposed pulp so I'm not in a rush). I assume she did that one playing tug. Or latching onto someone's pants legs. 

Things are getting better on most fronts - training is coming, she's now happily going into her crate to chew and sleep, she's only really up once in the middle of the night and there are no huge screaming fits. She's learning to leave the cats alone. She picks up commands super fast and it's not that hard to exercise her if she's got ANYTHING to chase and grab. She took herself out the back to potty today (LOVE housebreaking puppies in summer). She's just really fearless, really busy, really smart, and _loses her mind_ when she's overly tired.

(Also: Kylie's mission in life is to take everything Molly loves. Great way to motivate Kylie to do things she's previously refused, though. Like fetching a regular sized tennis ball, or playing tug anywhere but the living room).


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Something about herding breed puppies..

When I first got Kairi.. I was just so shocked how oddly.. mature?.. she was. This little puppy was smarter than most adult dogs I've owned. House trained in a minute. SO stinkin smart.. so ready to learn.. so ready to explore anything. Oh the bouncing and climbing. NO fear. NONE. And EVIL. 

You have no idea how jealous I am of you, and how sorry I feel for you at the same time.


----------



## CptJack

Mature is the only word I've really got for it, too. She's just not particularly babyish. She's not uncertain, she's not clingy, she sure as heck isn't sleepy or clumsy. I am loving the HECK out of it, but I'm spending a lot of time staring in frank disbelief that an _eight week old_ just did _that_. What exactly _that_ is varies, but I'm definitely often taken aback. 

I love it, but I feel a little sorry for me, too. 

I feel really sorry for the other dogs


----------



## CandyLeopard

She is adorable! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## brandiw

What a gorgeous pup! She sounds like a handful, though!


----------



## CptJack

"What are you teaching her next week?" my husband asked.

GOOD QUESTION. 

She's a sweetheart -and tonight she comes along to meet the agility trainer and some students between Bug and Kylie's classes.


----------



## CptJack

All right. Proper puppy picture.





































Can you feel the love? LOL.









Legs for MILES









All the toys in the world and she finds... a chunk of wood









It's a really awesome chunk of wood, though.


















Done.


----------



## CptJack

New photos will eventually appear. When they do, could someone give me a nudge (comment) so I can check them?


----------



## luv mi pets

So cute! I can not believe how much she has grown already. Not a puppy for long that is for sure. I am feel at times you do not think that way. Kylie's facial expression always cracks me up.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> So cute! I can not believe how much she has grown already. Not a puppy for long that is for sure. I am feel at times you do not think that way. Kylie's facial expression always cracks me up.


She suddenly has legs EVERYWHERE, and this week her ears are all over the place. 

She's actually really, really grown up in a lot of ways, already. It's kind of eerie and cool. What isn't so grown up is that she loses her *CRAP* when she's over-tired. I'm using to puppies crashing, but she just doesn't unless you crate her. She just keeps getting wilder and wilder. She is also REALLY (really really) pushy and demanding and barks for what she wants- and has started chasing the cats. So, work in progress anyway (she's 9 weeks old, of course she is no matter how mature).

Which... is probably not unreleated to poor Kylie's facial expressions. She LIKES the puppy, for a while, but she really does not understand what gets into Molly sometimes. And she's kind of sleep deprived ;-)


----------



## CandyLeopard

Aww, cute pics with Kylie!


----------



## CptJack

Kylie continues to be the best dog ever. I adore that little dog more than I have ever loved a creature in my life and she just keeps getting better.

Plus, she makes entertaining faces


----------



## CptJack

I love puppy ears.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

How didn't I notice this thread before, how?

I can't believe how much she grown already. And I just love her ears.

Kylie's faces are always priceless. She just an awesome dog all around.


----------



## Kayota

up they go... lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Yay ear changes! Especially when they change daily and have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## CptJack

The changing ears are possibly the very best part of having a puppy. Though her head looks WEIRD in that photo.

Molly had ONE incident of diarrhea this morning. I panicked and called the vet. She's probably not dying, though her behavior today is making the other dogs wish she were dead (incredibly hyper). I'll still be super vigilant for a day or two because it's what I do, but ugh. The LEAST good part of a puppy for me is so totally this level of worry at everything before they're completely vaccinated.


----------



## CptJack

10 weeks tomorrow, so. Picture time.



















































The first one is by far my favorite.


----------



## CptJack

Forgot one.


----------



## jade5280

Ugh she's so cute. I want a puppy like NOW


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> Ugh she's so cute. I want a puppy like NOW


If you were closer I'd send her home with you for a while. I love her and she's amazing but she's like... four puppies at once sometimes. the mismatched ears make up for it, though.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

I heart this thread so much <3   I don't know but something about her expressions/postures remind me of Cupcake at times. Although I don't think I've uploaded any good pictures that show it very well (half the time she shows up as a blur), beyond the similarities of being a generic BC mix in the Cake's case.

I hope you are having fun!


----------



## CptJack

I actually went and found Cupcake's introduction and *totally* some similarity in expression there.

Also in vocal. She is the YAPPIEST dog. She shuts up when she's being serious about something but otherwise yap-yap-yap-yap.


----------



## CptJack

Guys? She slept through the nice TWICE. From 10:30-6:30. I can work with this and she's actually taking a nap for a couple of hours after lunch. 

We've still had no potty accidents. A lot of that's us finally having a food/wake/sleep schedule and therefore being predictable with when she needs to go, but I'm taking it.

Training wise she's got sit, stand, up, down, spin, roll over, and paw pretty solidly. We're doing constant reinforcement for checking in outside and recall, though being a puppy she obviously is pretty good at sticking close and coming when you make happy noises. We're working on 'take it' and 'out' with tug, as well as finally getting to targeting and 'get out' for agility foundations stuff. 

Work in progress things manners wise are shutting up, ever, being polite while people have their food, and not harassing the cats. She's making progress with the cats fairly rapidly. She is fine while *I* eat, but that's because she knows what I want. The complete ignoring my husband and children do isn't working so well for them. The shutting up is... not going well. 

And the whole concept of fetch eludes her, completely. Chase everything in the world that moves, yes. Bring it back? Why would she do that? I need to put a ball on a string.


----------



## MrsBoats

Ah ha...this is why the universe got you into agility with your other dogs.  So you will ready to handle and run this cutie when she grows up. 

You are going to have an incredible amount of fun with her...I can just tell.  Good luck with her!


----------



## RabbleFox

CptJack said:


> Guys? She slept through the nice TWICE. From 10:30-6:30. I can work with this and she's actually taking a nap for a couple of hours after lunch.
> 
> We've still had no potty accidents. A lot of that's us finally having a food/wake/sleep schedule and therefore being predictable with when she needs to go, but I'm taking it.
> 
> Training wise she's got sit, stand, up, down, spin, roll over, and paw pretty solidly. We're doing constant reinforcement for checking in outside and recall, though being a puppy she obviously is pretty good at sticking close and coming when you make happy noises. We're working on 'take it' and 'out' with tug, as well as finally getting to targeting and 'get out' for agility foundations stuff.
> 
> Work in progress things manners wise are shutting up, ever, being polite while people have their food, and not harassing the cats. She's making progress with the cats fairly rapidly. She is fine while *I* eat, but that's because she knows what I want. The complete ignoring my husband and children do isn't working so well for them. The shutting up is... not going well.
> 
> And the whole concept of fetch eludes her, completely. Chase everything in the world that moves, yes. Bring it back? Why would she do that? I need to put a ball on a string.


I'm so glad you are getting some sleep and some napping-dog-time. Goodness knows puppies can run a woman ragged.

Eren is, I'm going to say, pretty much on the potty train at 3.5 months. The schedule helps but now he consistently does his business when I tell him "go potty". I've found herders catch on quite quickly.

Eren doesn't have nearly half the commands that Molly does! I'm jealous of her repertoire. Is she food motivated or play motivated? Both? Eren also seems to not get fetch just yet. He chases wonderfully and loves to tug. But go get the ball and bring it back? Nah... He is also quite the talker. Shutting up is rare still XD

If y'all lived closer, we could have a puppy playdate! Eren needs to pick on someone his own size.

More photos to fuel my baby BC needs!


----------



## CptJack

I'm pretty sure agility is what made me decide I wanted a herdy puppy - and that I was capable of having one and keep it busy enough. We'll see if I'm able to handler her or not when we get there, but at least I'll be starting from a better basic understanding than now. And I am so, so going to have a blast with her.

Molly would very much appreciate having another puppy to play with, and one that wasn't ENORMOUS would be nice, too. The dogs here are either not a great match for her play style (Thud and Bug - though she's teaching THEM how to behave), boring (Jack), or not real tolerant of her puppy crap (Kylie). Kylie does play with her and plays well with her but Kylie has a 15 minute or so tolerance level for her before she's pulls an "I'm out" and walks away. I think they'll be better, later.

She's... motivated by pretty much everything. If I had to pick between toys/play and food, I'd probably say food? They'll both make her bounce around like a monkey on crack and throw everything she's got at you, it's just that the toy only has much value to her if you're on the other end of it - tugs awesome, toys are grand, but she wants to play WITH you, not with the toy. Her biggest motivator honestly seems to be to be actively engaged with her human. She's not physically affectionate, she's not cuddly, she's not a velcro dog - but she wants you to be 100%, actively engaged with her. That can be training, playing silly games, playing with toys, whatever, but if you give her that engagement she will turn herself inside out for you. She's good at intuiting what you want, she's got a higher... I don't know, aptitude for language than even Kylie (basically little to no lag time on fading out hand-signals and she seems to get that WORDS MEAN THINGS) and picks up and retains things very quickly. But mostly she just really, really WANTS to be engaged and interacted with - from there, the rest has been pretty much cake.

...so tl;dr: she's really, really, really biddable.

So far.


----------



## CptJack

I seriously can not get over the legs on this puppy.









Kylie played with her.









Kylie is still unimpressed - and making That Face.


----------



## CptJack

And, holy crap, she put herself in her crate to nap.


----------



## SnapV

CptJack said:


> God bless Rush To Tug
> .


Oh wow! It's eerie how much she looks like Koopa when he was a baby, this takes me back in time! His current leash is even that exact same one from Rush to Tug! 

Congratulations she seems really wonderful! I hope you have an awesome time teaching her everything 

(for comparison Baby Koopa and current Koopa with said leash)


----------



## CptJack

Wow, they really DO look alike! (though I have to admit I hope she doesn't end up that big )

The leash just makes it that much better. (I really, really love those leashes. I want many, many more.)


----------



## RabbleFox

CptJack said:


> And, holy crap, she put herself in her crate to nap.


Great success!


----------



## CptJack

RabbleFox said:


> Great success!


Just got up and let her out to pee. Brought her back in and went to get her kong from the fridge to keep her busy for a couple of hours. Could NOT find her after I had it. Got cranky. Found her out cold in her crate.

Good puppy. We're making progress.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Just got up and let her out to pee. Brought her back in and went to get her kong from the fridge to keep her busy for a couple of hours. Could NOT find her after I had it. Got cranky. Found her out cold in her crate.
> 
> Good puppy. We're making progress.


YAY! Thats wonderful.


----------



## Rowdy

She is adorable. I'm amazed that anyone can take on a BC-ACD! They are brilliant, but VERY intense dogs. I'll just live vicariously through you.


----------



## CptJack

Hopefully in 2 years you can be impressed that I successfully did it. God knows I still have periods of wondering what the heck I was thinking. She's kind of perfect so far, though. At 10 weeks old. We'll see how often I break down and cry, I suppose.


----------



## CptJack

I'm a little camera happy with Molly. Sorry?



























I LOVE THIS ONE









And this one.



























TAKE OFF! (Definitely my favorite so far)


----------



## CptJack

Click for bigger pictures.























I love this one, so much.








And this one.























TAKE OFF! (Definitely my favorite of her, ever)









I'm a wee bit photo happy with her. I'm sorry?


----------



## Rowdy

Around here there are a number of dogs that are a deliberately bred BC mix, called a McNab. She looks a lot like them.

Here's some info: http://flyballdogs.com/personal/mcnab.html

And some better pictures: http://www.rockinkrmcnabs.com/Females.html

Just for grins....


----------



## CptJack

I *wish*. I think McNabs are just about the coolest thing since sliced bread and would not object if she grew up looking like one and kept it up.

Her head shape does some funky things sometimes, depending on angle of the camera (it seems to compress her neck and nose), her ears, and apparently day of the week. I kinda suspect she's going to have some... interesting stages.


----------



## luv mi pets

Rowdy said:


> Around here there are a number of dogs that are a deliberately bred BC mix, called a McNab. She looks a lot like them.
> 
> Here's some info: http://flyballdogs.com/personal/mcnab.html
> 
> And some better pictures: http://www.rockinkrmcnabs.com/Females.html
> 
> Just for grins....



Thanks for the links. I have always wanted a BC but after having a rough coat Collie and a Sheltie, I do not think I could do the hair thing again. Farm, cockle burrs and long haired dogs not a good match.


CptJack-molly is growing so fast


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

That's it. I'm going to steal her. Molly's cuteness is overwhelming,& I need to see to see her in person. 

I can't believe she's growing so fast, it's too fast.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Thanks for the links. I have always wanted a BC but after having a rough coat Collie and a Sheltie, I do not think I could do the hair thing again. Farm, cockle burrs and long haired dogs not a good match.
> 
> 
> CptJack-molly is growing so fast


Pfft. Regular old, purebred BCs come in smooth coat, too. Lots of really, really pretty examples out there. Border Collie museum covers lots of varieties of both coat type (smooth, rough, curly, bearded -) and colors and patterns and ears and-

Jazzy, please. Come steal her for a bit. I'll take a nap. No, seriously, she's wicked fun and really IS growing fast. I should get some good size comparison shots with Kylie.


----------



## CptJack

11 weeks tomorrow. 

Just a couple but:










We have fetch.









I had her stick.









Puppy really likes her sticks.


----------



## CptJack

Just a few, and mostly awful, but take 'em.

Day shy of 11 weeks and:









We have fetch.









I had her stick.









She really likes her sticks. (Why do I buy dog toys again?)


----------



## SnapV

So, so cute!


----------



## taquitos

Oh she is so cute! And a belated congrats on your new pup!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks! She's kind of a doofy looking thing right now, but I really suspect she's going to finish up into a danged pretty dog. 

And, mostly, a danged awesome dog all around.


----------



## Remaru

I always forget how quickly they grow during those first weeks. I don't know how, Freyja isn't that old but somehow I do. She is so cute. I can't help but love the Kylie pictures, poor Kylie.


----------



## CptJack

They grow and change so fast for those first 4 and then 6 months. It's crazy.

I keep feeling like I should post more about what we're working on and how things are going and what her personality is like and then I keep... not doing it. In truth, I still really don't know what to say. I'm not really *into* puppies until they're about four months old, anyway. 

She's got a vaccination coming up tomorrow. That will make 2 with us. I'm going to give it a week after that and then start dragging her around again, and introducing her to things. Probably with Jack at first, or maybe Kylie, since they're both so reliable and well behaved and good at teaching the little ones. She, Bug and Thud are like the three stooges of crazy around here, with Molly laying down the law of how games will be played. Jack mostly ignores her, but Jack doesn't know how to play. Kylie and she play the best together, but Kylie will ONLY play with her outside. 

We're still working on her cat chasing, though that's improving rapidly since my cats have sense and *don't run* . I foresee a future problem with car chasing, so that's something we're aware of and slowly chipping at. We're also still chipping away at the fact that she's yappy as heck. Impulse control is another point of focus right now, and adding tiny, tiny bits of duration to stay, but mostly just making sure she understands the concept. Housebreaking is pretty much a done deal already, and she's slept consistently through the night for the past week or more. We've got a general routine going where we force her to take naps so as to avoid becoming an overstimulated, overtired, nightmare instead of a puppy.

She can not be contained by gates. We've had to put a padlock on her crate, because she opens the latch (as in lifts and slides) to let herself out. She's got a rush to tug slip leash on order.

I still haven't really done any of the agility foundations stuff I could be working on with her. Lots and lots of stupid pet tricks at the moment, interspersed with some more serious obedience stuff. Recall. Sit. Down. Spin and twirl. Paw and other paw. Leg weaving. Roll over. Play dead. Identifying toys by name. Crawl. How to put her feet on mine. Touch. Just the fun stuff without any actual pressure. I'll probably get around to the targeting and get out in the upcoming week or so, but right now the faster I can move the happier we all are and my primary goal is just to grow a love of learning and learning to work together.

She's a pretty awesome impressive puppy all around.


----------



## CptJack

Oh, and I was totally premature on the inappropriate mouthing. She's not bad with me, unless she's over tired and then she bites and bites HARD. She isn't quite so great with the other members of the family. Probably because they're not consistent and use their hands to play with her. They're going to have to figure that one out, though.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I am so happy for you that things are going well. She is just a doll baby!


----------



## taquitos

CptJack said:


> Thanks! She's kind of a doofy looking thing right now, but I really suspect she's going to finish up into a danged pretty dog.
> 
> And, mostly, a danged awesome dog all around.


With you raising her, I am sure she will! Looking forward to more stories of her  \


----------



## CptJack

I really appreciate the votes of confidence - and faith other people have in my ability to not screw her up. 

Little Miss Thing has a vet appointment for 5, after having to managed to break both of her canines, likely from trying to play tug with Bug or Thud. I'll update here when we're back. If nothing else, I should have a recent weight.


----------



## CptJack

Final verdict is for no extraction - that surprised me, but the vet really didn't seem to think it was necessary so. OK!

Weight? 14lbs, which looks like dead on for 35lbs at adulthood - though we ALL know how those estimates work out. Still, it's pretty close. 

I'll get pictures up in a few days.


----------



## Remaru

I know you will do a great job with her. I am even confident you will make it through the puppy days without losing your mind. You might even forget how crazy it all was and be willing to do this again in several years (puppy haze is funny that way). I am glad she is none the worse for wear, hopefully she can keep from breaking anymore teeth until they are actually ready to come out.


----------



## CptJack

MASSIVE Photo dump incoming. 

















































































(Little ambitious there, Mol).


----------



## CptJack

Next set - Can you see a little more personality, lately? Because I CAN!


















Pretty sure she thought she was hiding....


----------



## CptJack

Last set going here:














































Yeah. She's a border collie.

And I'm done.


----------



## elrohwen

Look at her go! She looks crazy, in a good way


----------



## CptJack

She is So. Much. Fun. She reminds me a lot of Kylie when Kylie was a baby but more athletic and about twice the size. 

Honestly, she's got all the energy ever and really loves to learn things and chase things and tug things, but by and large she's been an easy puppy. She cares what I want and she's not restless, which are huge, huge things for me. 

Also fun. Did I mention fun? Because she is SO MUCH FUN. I can't wait for her to get a little older because I suspect the fun factor's going to just keep getting better.


----------



## momtolabs

She is adorable!! I can't wait to see what Caleb will look like when he matures and what his weight will be. He was 7lbs at 8 weeks. Vet thinks top weight will be around 125lbs. I think closer to 85lbs. We will see who is right  I like the fact a lot of us got puppies aroun the same time. It's neat to see the difference in all of them(personality wise) even though there all around the same age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, I have to admit on some level I wish we lived closer for puppy play dates.

Heck, I want a DF meet up! I'm not even social, but it would be all kinds of fun. Potentially dangerous, but fun.


----------



## JulieK1967

She's SO pretty! I've been lurking for a bit and enjoying her pictures. You can really see the growth from your early pics. Adorable!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

She's so cute  Sounds like training is going really well too.


----------



## momtolabs

CptJack said:


> Yeah, I have to admit on some level I wish we lived closer for puppy play dates.
> 
> Heck, I want a DF meet up! I'm not even social, but it would be all kinds of fun. Potentially dangerous, but fun.


I think the same thing about a DF meetup....then I remember it would just be me showing up and not any of the dogs  okay maybe Caleb and maybe Mia,lol. As long as no one tried to pet Mia she would be fine about it,lol. Caleb would just hump every dog there -_-


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom

Great photo's she is adorable, and looks like a firecracker! haha A DF meet up would be so fun!


----------



## CptJack

Firecracker is about right. 

I really, really, really like this puppy. As if the photo flood wasn't evidence enough


----------



## taquitos

Wow looks like she's already grown so much! So cute!


----------



## MichRugg

Ohh she's so beautiful! She's getting bigger and clumsy looking. Love that in-between stage of puppyhood! <3


----------



## CptJack

She's kind of exploding in every direction at once - I LOVE IT. 

I also love the floppy, clumsy puppy thing. She's pretty coordinated for a baby dog, but she does sometimes have trouble keeping track of her legs.


----------



## SDRRanger

Her ears. I want to stroke her ears


----------



## CptJack

I know I *just* posted, but:

12 weeks today and Kylie.









They're both thrilled.









Better.


















Don't work the other dogs, Molly. It's rude.



















I LOVE THIS PUPPY SO MUCH. (And this dog. Also so. much.)


----------



## jade5280

Wow she's gotten so big. It's amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## Remaru

She is so cute. So very BC! LOL I just can't get past the faces Kylie makes, she is so funny. I have the serious love for her.


----------



## CptJack

Did someone say faces?










Yeah, yeah, I'm picture spammy. She's a baby.



















Seriously. She's TWELVE WEEKS OLD. I. Can't even imagine what she's going to be like a 2.


----------



## Remaru

D'awwww...... A little off topic, what kind of ball is that? Hobs is really into balls but he tends to destroy things (with some help from Freyja). Remus fetches baseballs and tennis balls but he doesn't chew them, just catches and returns (that's the fun for him). I've been looking for something Freyja and Hobs can enjoy without hurting themselves. Also you are making me want a Rush to Tug leash very badly. Need to curb my spending on doggy stuff.


----------



## CptJack

It's just a racquet ball. Tractor Supply sells them in 'interesting' colors for dogs, but it's the same basic thing. I love them.

I. Still. Fully intend to get two more slip leads from them. Because holy CRAP they are easy and pleasant and pretty.


----------



## Rowdy

Out of your menagerie Thud is still my favorite, but Molly is getting darn close...


----------



## CptJack

Molly's cool with that. Thud's her favorite, too  (Thud's favorite is Kylie. Kylie's favorite is Bug. Bug's favorite is Thud. Except for snuggling/sleeping. Then Jack is everybody's favorite.)


----------



## Damon'sMom

You are not spamming. The more photos the better! I love seeing her grow!


----------



## momtolabs

Great photos!! I seriously want to do a puppy swap for a day,haha!! Caleb is just "chill",lol. Yea he plays with Mia and loves his frisbee but is a lot more low key then Mia was as a puppy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

I would not mind a day long swap - I'd probably take a nap.

Molly's a lot of things, all of them awesome, but chill just ain't on the list  . She still doesn't have a ton of stamina right now, though. 

We're starting to have a SERIOUS problem with her trying to "herd" the other dogs when they're all outside. She's going to be a wearing a leash when she's out with more than one dog for a while. I mean it's cute in theory and all, but the other dogs DO NOT appreciate it and I really don't blame them. And I do mean full on freeze, crouch, stare, stalk, and then full up rush up with barking, and sometimes biting to move them - and realize that BC people would object to calling that herding, but it's the word I've got. Maybe I should call it BCing them. Either way, it's unappreciated.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> I would not mind a day long swap - I'd probably take a nap.
> 
> Molly's a lot of things, all of them awesome, but chill just ain't on the list  . She still doesn't have a ton of stamina right now, though.
> 
> We're starting to have a SERIOUS problem with her trying to "herd" the other dogs when they're all outside. She's going to be a wearing a leash when she's out with more than one dog for a while. I mean it's cute in theory and all, but the other dogs DO NOT appreciate it and I really don't blame them. And I do mean full on freeze, crouch, stare, stalk, and then full up rush up with barking, and sometimes biting to move them - and realize that BC people would object to calling that herding, but it's the word I've got. Maybe I should call it BCing them. Either way, it's unappreciated.


haha Mason has started to do this as well. He will stop crouch real low and stare. Then it is rushing at one side of their back ends to get them to move in the direction he wants.  Jasper does not appreciate it all either. Maybe you should think about trying to herding classes with her! I am sure she would love it! I have plans to start Mason November 8th or 15th if everything works out right (should have last shots on Halloween night).


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> haha Mason has started to do this as well. He will stop crouch real low and stare. Then it is rushing at one side of their back ends to get them to move in the direction he wants.  Jasper does not appreciate it all either. Maybe you should think about trying to herding classes with her! I am sure she would love it! I have plans to start Mason November 8th or 15th if everything works out right (should have last shots on Halloween night).


I might if I can find some place that actually focuses on herding, as opposed to 'dogs chase livestock', which we seems to mostly be what we have. I like the idea of herding and I know a certain amount of stress is involved but I spent my early childhood on a farm and have grandparents who farmed and I'm really, really, not into using livestock as toys. Make no mistake I'm not calling people who herd for fun or sport that, but there are a lot of people who teach it who DON'T draw that line and don't teach their students to recognize the difference between herding and harassing.


----------



## SnapV

She is so so cute! I just still can't believe the resemblance with Koopa although she is going to be a much smaller model at 35lbs vs 83lbs 

Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## CptJack

SnapV said:


> She is so so cute! I just still can't believe the resemblance with Koopa although she is going to be a much smaller model at 35lbs vs 83lbs
> 
> Please keep the pictures coming!


Well I sure HOPE she doesn't end up at 80 odd pounds  Maybe she'll surprise us, though.

(I will. I seem to have a picture problem with her. )


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> I might if I can find some place that actually focuses on herding, as opposed to 'dogs chase livestock', which we seems to mostly be what we have. I like the idea of herding and I know a certain amount of stress is involved but I spent my early childhood on a warm and have grandparents who farmed and I'm really, really, not into using livestock as toys. Make no mistake I'm not calling people who herd for fun or sport that, but there are a lot of people who teach it who DON'T draw that line and don't teach their students to recognize the difference between herding and harassing.


This is very true. If you choose to pursue it I hope you can find a great trainer. I love our trainer. He has managed to train Jasper very well. Unless the working command is given Jasper can walk through a herd of cattle, sheep, goats, etc. and not bite, chase, or stalk. Sure he will crouch from time to time but he knows better than to engage unless told to. When the command is given Jasper knows there is a job to do, and he does it. He works cattle every morning (not training, we live beside a farm and he pushes the cattle into whichever field they want them in for the day). It is my second favorite thing that I have trained Jasper in, and it is his favorite. I highly recommend it if you can find a good trainer.


----------



## CptJack

Another week (5 days, whatever), another photo dump.









SPROING.









Play tug with me!









You're not playing tug.... Also, mouthful of grass.









Puppy dog eyes. She has them.









And a stick.









Because I forgot to bring a ball out.









...Not the stick I threw. At all.









I really like this one.

And done.


----------



## CptJack

Box o' 100 Tennis Balls arrived today. So, um. Guess y'all are gonna get a double dose today.





































And NOW I'm done.


----------



## d_ray

She is precious! And growing so fast!


----------



## CptJack

She's all legs - and has a pin head just at the moment. Hopefully, that'll even out some. 

...I'm so flattering when it comes to my dogs' physical appearances.


----------



## CptJack

I'm going to need to find this later and it'll be easier found in her thread.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Love the last photo 

She's growing so fast!


----------



## luv mi pets

OMG computer goes on the fritz and can not get on for a few days and Molly grows up Please make her stop growing! She is so darn cute even with a pin head;P Yes some day you will need to relook at that picture with that box of tennis balls and say to yourself what was I thinking.


----------



## CptJack

...I might get tired of taking pictures of her, someday. Meanwhile, my efforts at making her not grow up are failing, so-









This one just cracked me up for some reason.

And now for pictures of her being still, in a new collar, and of any decent quality at all.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack said:


> I'm going to need to find this later and it'll be easier found in her thread.


This is too awesome. "Ohmygawd... I'm in heaven". She just keeps getting cuter.


----------



## CptJack

If we ever get her stomach sorted out, she will be absolutely perfect.

And agreed. She's getting more attractive.


----------



## RabbleFox

CptJack said:


>


As much as I love fluff, smooth coated dogs always look so nice in their fancy collars. The red is very striking on her!



Damon'sMom said:


> When the command is given Jasper knows there is a job to do, and he does it. He works cattle every morning (not training, we live beside a farm and he pushes the cattle into whichever field they want them in for the day).


This is so cool! I wish I had a neighbor like this. All the advantages of having stock to work without actually having to maintain them.


----------



## Rowdy

I love the tennis ball shot. It's like she's saying, "Are these all for ME????"


----------



## CptJack

That box of balls has been the best thing ever - I'm passing them out to neighbors at this point, but knowing we're in no danger of running out's nice.

I have no idea how you're putting up with me, but she has a new toy/game to love so you're going to get new pictures.

Still a ball, though.


----------



## CptJack

I just like these:



















She's starting to look like a real dog.

And GOD I love this puppy.


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is so beautiful! I love that last photo


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I can't wait to see her full grown. She's going to be such a beautiful dog.


----------



## CptJack

I'm pretty happy with the way she's turning out. Her head's still a little goofy shaped, but that's nitpicking. I even like her ears the way they are, on her. Go figure.


----------



## jade5280

Omg she's just getting cuter and cuter! She is such a pretty dog.


----------



## kellykel70

She's adorable!!!!!! looks like total snugbug!!!!


----------



## CptJack

The pin head has returned and ears have gone flop. 


















They love each other. Really. (Thud has to be on a long line at home. Nowhere else. Just the unfenced field near the house, because he just... thinks going home is legal.)


----------



## Avie

I need more Thud and Molly play pictures.


----------



## Canyx

I swear every time I leave the forum for a bit and come back you have a new pup! She is a pretty one, and growing so fast!


----------



## jokel1210

What an adorable pup! I'm sure you two have had a wonderful summer together!!


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is adorable, and getting so big!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I swear every time I leave the forum for a bit and come back you have a new pup! She is a pretty one, and growing so fast!


Well obviously you need to stop going away.

No, seriously, thanks everyone. She's turning out stunningly well. At this stage she is EASILY on par with the adult dogs in the house as far as basic manners, though of course a lot of things still need proofed. She starts classes next month, and I'm looking forward to that, but she's been a really, really easy puppy to live with, teach and train. I mean really easy. Like stupid easy. She's not even four months old yet (or 16 weeks), and she's just pure joy to interact with. This evening she waited to be let out the front door, picked a ball out of a box on the porch, waited for permission to go to the field, played fetch for a while, followed me back to the house, had a drink and sat to be let in. I don't know what adolesence is going to be like, of course, but right now she is a *DREAM*.


----------



## BostonBullMama

I totally forgot about this thread, and then clicked it and had to look through like.. 7 pages of Molly-cuteness.
Worth it.

Shes friggin' adorable.


----------



## CptJack

15 weeks today. 




































Catch in progress










Her ears apparently decided I wanted them up and that therefore they would flop. The positive of this is that they're not flying nun ears  In other news, I have realized that the reason she periodically seems to have a pin head is because her shoulders are ENORMOUS.

We start classes the start of next month. I'm looking forward to it. It's a class for puppies and dogs 11 weeks and older and there's nothing there we need - except socialization, distractions, and a new environment - but those will be good things for her. She's going to agility practices with us this month and will go to Kylie's trial next month too. She's past ready to do more than hang around the house and go on walks. She's not coming unglued or anything, but she's the most rock solid 4 months old (not even) I've ever known, much less owned. It's just time to up the difficulty level.


----------



## momtolabs

She is adorable <3 all of us with puppies need to move closer together


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

I am just constantly bemused to realize that she's been here for SEVEN WEEKS and is already almost four months old.

I mean... what?


----------



## Kayota

Don't feel bad Molly, Roxie's a bit pin-headed as well


----------



## CptJack

These pics could mostly go in Kylie or Molly's thread, but since there's one of just Molly- They're going here.









Shiny, running puppy.









All 3 girls.










Kylie's face, man. 


But my real favorite, by far, and why I bothered posting pictures:








Because lol.


----------



## Avie

Wow, that last picture! About to chomp down! 
Ps. Do we want to know how that ended?


----------



## CptJack

Avie said:


> Wow, that last picture! About to chomp down!
> Ps. Do we want to know how that ended?


I THINK, and I could be wrong here, that she was actually just barking. I don't know that for sure because of the speed that things were moving, but certainly no one got bitten or traumatized.


----------



## CptJack

She will be 16 weeks day after tomorrow.

She weighs 18.6 lbs. Which puts on her on track for only slightly over the 35 that was my rough estimate. She *might* hit 40, but I'd be surprise if she got bigger than that. 









At the vet's office., after being weighed and loved up by everyone.

Then, on to the park.






























































(I love this one).

She's such an amazing dog, you guys. I can't even explain it.


----------



## Kayota

you know wwhat? she looks remarkably like a mcnab.


----------



## LoMD13

She is so pretty!! I love the one with the 3 girls together.


----------



## momtolabs

Do you know how tall she is? Caleb is 13 weeks(maybe 14 I'm horrible and need to count) and is 16" and 21lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

momtolabs said:


> Do you know how tall she is? Caleb is 13 weeks(maybe 14 I'm horrible and need to count) and is 16" and 21lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I can only really guess - probably 16-17"? Little bit shorter than Jack, but not by a ton. 

She does look like a McNab, but those things are so danged rare - I mean in actuality - especially on the East Coast I'd be shocked. She's a great pup, though, and I really really need to get some better pictures of her with the others.

Soon.


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is just beautiful, and growing up so fast!


----------



## SDRRanger

Haven't posted much (if at all) in this thread, but I check it every time it pops up in the new posts section. Molly is becoming more and more stunning everyday. I cannot wait to read updates on what she's doing and see pictures of her growing up. I know there are a lot of puppies on DF that we get to watch grow up, but Molly holds a special spot for me as she looks like my grandmother's old dog, Lucy. My grandmother is who passed down her love of animals to me and it makes to happy to remember her. 

I couldn't think of a better person to have Molly and I cannot wait to see her progress.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks guys.



SDRRanger said:


> Haven't posted much (if at all) in this thread, but I check it every time it pops up in the new posts section. Molly is becoming more and more stunning everyday. I cannot wait to read updates on what she's doing and see pictures of her growing up. I know there are a lot of puppies on DF that we get to watch grow up, but Molly holds a special spot for me as she looks like my grandmother's old dog, Lucy. My grandmother is who passed down her love of animals to me and it makes to happy to remember her.
> 
> I couldn't think of a better person to have Molly and I cannot wait to see her progress.


This made me cry. I am so, so glad you shared it. Just - extra thank yous.

It's that time of the week














































I am still crazy in love with this puppy. She's just. SHe's incredible.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I absolutely adore Molly. I can't even explain it. She's definitely one of my favorite DF dogs, & I am so excited to see her grow up even more.

I also can't believe how old Molly is already. She's really turning into gorgeous, gorgeous dog(& I want her).


----------



## CptJack

I really can't explain how much I adore this dog, either, though to be fair I guess I don't say all that much about her, sometimes. She's growing butt feathers (like 2.5 inches long) and neck feathers and her tail is turning white on the underside, all of which just makes me kind of cock my head in confusion. I have NO Idea what she's going to end up looking like.

But she's INCREDIBLE.


----------



## SnapV

CptJack said:


> I am still crazy in love with this puppy. She's just. SHe's incredible.


<3 just <3...
She is adorable, adorable, adorable.


----------



## CptJack

Spoke too soon - having computer issues. Give me a few.


----------



## CptJack

She looks kinda... border collie-y lately. go figure.


----------



## CandyLeopard

Yes, she is looking more and more BC as she grows.  
When she was a wee baby, it was hard to tell.

Very beautiful pics! I love seeing the updates. <3


----------



## CptJack

You can just sort of, barely, tell the ball is in that frame on the far right.





































I'd say at this point toys make up about 95% of her rewards in training. She still likes food A WHOLE LOT and will work for it just as well - but it's easier to carry a ball or leash around with me most of the time. So, new behavior still gets food quite a bit at home, but proofing or real life application? Ball or tug. Kinda cool. Slightly weird, mind, but mostly cool.


----------



## CandyLeopard

Love the last pic! She looks like a lot of fun


----------



## CptJack

I honestly can not over state how awesome she is, or how much fun. She's just a really good, really well balanced dog. We're hitting a fear period of some kind now and she's occasionally a little spooky but overall she's just rock solid, smart, eager, and willing girl. I hit the dog jackpot with her, I really, really did. 

Also rabies vaccination and another weigh-in coming up this weekend/next week, and I'm kind of looking forward to that. We drop by the office once in a while for a treat and pet and to use their scales, but it's been a while since she's had an actual appointment.


----------



## cookieface

Love the first picture! She's a looker (and a runner and a jumper and ...).


----------



## jade5280

She's soooo stunning! Can you please clone some Molly's to give to the rest of us!?


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys. I still think she's ridiculous/derpy looking but god I love her. (And if I ever figure out how to clone her I can run with that. "MOLLIES FOR EVERYONE!")


----------



## CptJack

Lol, ears.


----------



## CptJack

LOL, ears.


----------



## Avie

She grows so quickly! I wonder if her ears will go full-prick.


----------



## CptJack

I really have no idea what they're going to end up doing. I kind of think they're trying, but honestly she's got different ears every other day - and some days every other hour. Kinda neat, though.


----------



## amberdyan

She's so gorgeous! And that collar looks great on her : )


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, Amberdyan! It was just a 20.00 collar from ebay, but it should hold her until her grown-up collar comes in and fits and I like it a lot on her, too.

Pictureless update for my own benefit: 19 weeks, 23lbs.


----------



## CptJack

I think I'm going to like that collar on her when she's a little bigger. Yeah, awful picture but only one I could get. She's been all over today.


----------



## CptJack

Husband took some pictures for me at lunch.










I love this picture so freaking much.

The rest of these aren't so good but will do. Just started walking leg weaves ...yesterday, actually.





































Also:








LEGS continue to be a thing she possess a lot of.


----------



## Avie

Haha, leggy puppy.  Love it. But I like leggy dogs so I'm biased.


----------



## CptJack

Avie said:


> Haha, leggy puppy.  Love it. But I like leggy dogs so I'm biased.


She's about 85% legs and always has been. I can't even imagine what she's going to look like when she's REALLY in that 'leggy stage' older puppies get. She's 20 weeks old this week and is already all gangly.


----------



## Avie

We'll surely see soon.  When does the true leggy stage begin, and how long does it generally last?


----------



## CptJack

Avie said:


> We'll surely see soon.  When does the true leggy stage begin, and how long does it generally last?


I think she's just at the start of it. Should be the tail end about 10 months? I think?


----------



## d_ray

Omg those legs. She's so cute. I love lanky leggy dogs. She sounds like such a sweet smart girl.


----------



## CptJack

I'm a pretty big fan of long legged dogs, too - and I think she's actually going to grow up to be a pretty dog. 

That somehow surprises me.

Mind, I'm still surprised Thud isn't ugly as a box of rocks, so.


----------



## d_ray

CptJack said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of long legged dogs, too - and I think she's actually going to grow up to be a pretty dog.
> 
> That somehow surprises me.
> 
> Mind, I'm still surprised Thud isn't ugly as a box of rocks, so.


Lol Thud is priceless and I think Molly will grow up to be very pretty


----------



## CptJack

d_ray said:


> Lol Thud is priceless and I think Molly will grow up to be very pretty


He is still very... brown and ordinary but he was the most god-awful ugly puppy I have ever seen....


----------



## CptJack

Speaking of Thud.


----------



## CptJack

Speaking of Thud....


----------



## Canyx

Awwww, lookit her adult teeth coming in!


----------



## CptJack

I love that you noticed that. Yep, down to two canines that are just barely hanging in there.

She's finally old enough to be REALLY fun.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

It's the awkward leggy stage, it's adorable.

And, Them ears. I'm in love.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I love the play fighting pics! She is growing up so fast!


----------



## CptJack

I know! She's like... a young little dog now. How does that happen?!?


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> I know! She's like... a young little dog now. How does that happen?!?


I have no idea! It terrifies me, I feel like I don't have a baby puppy anymore. haha


----------



## CptJack

Lately, I find myself kind of bracing for adolescence. It's weird, but so far she's just gotten better and better and better - but I can't stop waiting for 'Oh, you have a herder puppy? You poor soul, you." I mean she's active and smart but she's just... not hard. At all. Maybe she's just saving it up.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Lately, I find myself kind of bracing for adolescence. It's weird, but so far she's just gotten better and better and better - but I can't stop waiting for 'Oh, you have a herder puppy? You poor soul, you." I mean she's active and smart but she's just... not hard. At all. Maybe she's just saving it up.


I know what you mean. Honestly though, while I got that comment a lot with Jasper he was a dream. Best puppy I have raised, even in adolescence. I mean yeah he could be a little stubborn but nothing at all like the other pups I have raised. I am praying for the same thing with Mason. haha Jasper did go through a stage where he thought mouthing was okay again around 6-9 months old. Never bit hard, he just liked to take your hands in his mouth and lead you around.  

How much does molly weight now?


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> I know what you mean. Honestly though, while I got that comment a lot with Jasper he was a dream. Best puppy I have raised, even in adolescence. I mean yeah he could be a little stubborn but nothing at all like the other pups I have raised. I am praying for the same thing with Mason. haha Jasper did go through a stage where he thought mouthing was okay again around 6-9 months old. Never bit hard, he just liked to take your hands in his mouth and lead you around.
> 
> How much does molly weight now?


So far she's been STUPID easy in every way imaginable. I mean she went through a protracted stage of bringing in sticks to chew and chewing everything wood but even Kylie was harder and that's saying something. It's possible I'm being biased by how FREAKING BAD Thud was, though. In comparison to him raising a tasmanian devil wouldn't be all that bad. Though seriously, so far she's just... been a dream. 

Molly's last weight was last week at 19 weeks and 23lbs. I'd assume she's still about that; she doesn't seem to be growing at the speed of light anymore. She is, however, TALL.


----------



## CptJack

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/329041-best-game.html Posting this here so I can find it in the right order when I'm looking back. 

Also, posted this on another forum and I kind of want it, here - because it says something about my thoughts on Molly and life with her, and I don't generally blog and it's just not worth its own post.



> Border Collies are a little weird for me, because they have this reputation. In some ways it's deserved - I mean people cautioning others to make danged sure they really want a BC is a good thing! It's just more and more as Molly gets older, the more I read and the more I learn I'm not sure the reputation they have for being difficult is really for the right reasons.
> 
> Are they athletic, high energy and intelligent? Absolutely, yes.
> 
> They'll warn you until the end of time that you need to exercise the dog for eight billion hours a day, even though in my experience most do okay with a lot less than that (Lol). They won't tell you that what they really need is to be really and truly engaged with their handler and mindless running won't cut it. And even that endless exercise can be BAD for them, and you need to teach calm indoor behavior, not encourage nutty behavior.
> 
> They'll tell you they'll herd the cats, but they won't tell you that what they often are is dogs with a lot of prey-drive who want to chase everything that moves, from dust motes to grasshoppers to shadows to CARS, and that they can become absolutely and utterly obsessed (in a clinical sense) with doing that. Or that if they're allowed to 'herd' the cat for a while as part of an ongoing game and catch the cat they may very well kill it.
> 
> They'll tell you the dog's smart, but they won't tell you that smart doesn't necessarily mean the dog does what you want it to, or that that the dog will learn things you don't mean to teach, because part of that intelligence is developing connections fast. Sure, Molly housebroke in about 5 minutes but she also learned how to flush the toilet if she wanted a fresh drink (ugh) and for fun, and that 'losing' her toy under the couch would get me to stop what I was doing and interact with her in even less time.
> 
> I think, basically, that BCs are awesome and in a lot of ways they are over-hyped, but in others people just... don't have a clear picture of what really is involved. I really don't think it's the energy that gets people into trouble, it's so much of the other stuff.
> 
> And I think the hype that is out there paints a really skewed picture and creates some strange expectation. The expectation seems to be that they're going to need a lot of exercise and if you give them that then there are no issues
> 
> That's really not how it works.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

My Aussie girl is still easier in adolescence than my Labx was. Molly might try to bend the rules a bit, but I doubt she is just gonna snap and decide to be a Thud. 

I never really knew how to put it into words when discouraging those from a herding breed, but what you said pretty much hits the nail on the head. It's the obsessions.. the quirks. Reactivity to motion is HARD for me to get a handle on my dog. I went to obedience classes since puppyhood, I've trained dogs before, and my trainer assured me that I've taken the correct approach. It's just.. hard to break.. especially in a adolescent Aussie with some drive.  Still.. I love everything else so much that I don't even care. They are AMAZING dogs. But dannng they quirky.

Also - MOLLY IS BEAUTIFUL AND I WANT HER.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah. I mean I still don't think they're impossible or anything but I'd like to see people prepared with more than 'They're high energy and really smart'. That doesn't even begin to paint the right kind of picture, IMO, but it's so bloody hard to pin down all the ways in which they're just... kinda weird.


----------



## CptJack

21 weeks tomorrow.










She looks so sweet, but.




























Please understand - not only do I not encourage that, and was not throwing the ball for her (she was throwing and nose butting it herself)- I actively try to *discourage* that kind of stuff. Obviously, it doesn't work super well.

I've been thinking a lot, lately, about how she and Kylie are different. I say a lot of times that they're really similar and they are. There's just something in the intensity with which Molly does everything that's very, very different from Kylie's intensity and it's obviously just growing more intense as Molly gets older. Kylie would get all happy and excited from hearing 'yes' and loves to play with me and learn. 

Molly... just... I don't know what I want to use here. All I can say is that for all she gets high and super happy working with me, she's really not playing a game. She's faster, sharper, more intense, and while she's got a great off switch everything is 500% all the time, and the rush she gets out of doing stuff with me is honest to god like nothing I have ever experienced. Well, personally and for a sustained amount of time.

I LOVE IT.

**ETA:** Wait, I thought of a way to say what I mean: Kylie does things for me out of a love of me, probably 95% of the time (balls not withstanding). Molly loves me, yes, but she REALLY loves the game/work for the sake of it - and it doesn't matter what the game/job/task are.


----------



## Kiwifruit

Molly is so beautiful, and she sounds amazing.


----------



## CptJack

Kiwifruit said:


> Molly is so beautiful, and she sounds amazing.


She's a pretty awesome puppy, if I do say so myself (not that I'm biased or anything). I'm going to give it another few weeks, get her to about 24 weeks/6 months/somewhere in there and do a real write up of her. Probably about the same time I do my 'holy crap Thud turned 2' post so you can all get sick of me.


----------



## Kiwifruit

CptJack said:


> She's a pretty awesome puppy, if I do say so myself (not that I'm biased or anything). I'm going to give it another few weeks, get her to about 24 weeks/6 months/somewhere in there and do a real write up of her. Probably about the same time I do my 'holy crap Thud turned 2' post so you can all get sick of me.


I'll look forward to reading both of those. I like Thud too, from what I've seen of him on here.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, yeah. More photos. Again. Already.









LOUSY shot (the rest are better). She's starting to hug the ground to wait for her ball toss. A lot. It's like she's a border collie or something.









Zero









to sixty in 2.2 seconds.









It is so hard to get her eyes to show up in a photo.









Love this one and the next.









She really is turning into a really pretty dog.

And I'm so proud of her I could just burst.


----------



## Avie

She is pretty and cute  And she's getting so big! Like, really big! Second and third picture especially.


----------



## CptJack

She's not growing nearly as fast as she was, actually, but she is definitely still getting bigger and getting a LOT more mature with how she moves and carries herself. Really cool. Really, REALLY cool.


----------



## CandyLeopard

She's so darn pretty! Perfect timing for that tongue on the nose picture. I love it, lol.


----------



## jade5280

Can you get a video of her? I want to see her in action! She looks like such an athletic and fun dog. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## CptJack

CandyLeopard said:


> She's so darn pretty! Perfect timing for that tongue on the nose picture. I love it, lol.


Thanks!



jade5280 said:


> Can you get a video of her? I want to see her in action! She looks like such an athletic and fun dog. How much does she weigh now?


I can certainly try! I need decent weather and my husband, though, so if I can't bug him into taking the video for me this weekend it might be a couple of weeks but I'm sure we can remember how to record video. She is CRAZY fast and fun, though. Maybe take Thud with us so the true 'HOLY CRAP' of it all can be adequately captured 

She's 24-26lbs, I think. I could be wrong on that one (been a couple of weeks since vet), but it's somewhere in that neighborhood.


----------



## CptJack

22 weeks today, 5 months yesterday - gotta love calendar months. Switching to months now though because heck if I can keep track.


















Her ever changing ears are still ever-changing.









I let her have her ball back for a while.









Fun was had.



















She didn't want to give the ball up again, though  She did drop it in the ball box by the door, though.


----------



## MrsBoats

She looks just like my friend's smooth coat BC...You could totally IPL (or PAL or whatever they call it now) with the AKC as a BC. Here's a photo of my friend's registered Smooth Coat Border Collie, Cooper (who has his USDAA ADCH and AKC MACH, and now at the age of 7 is starting his herding career.)


----------



## CptJack

MrsBoats said:


> She looks just like my friend's smooth coat BC...You could totally IPL (or PAL or whatever they call it now) with the AKC. Here's a photo of my friend's registered Smooth Coat Border Collie, Cooper (who has his USDAA ADCH and AKC MACH, and now at the age of 7 is starting his herding career.)


Wow, you're right. They look A LOT a like. Beautiful, and obviously impressive! dog.

Well, there was some possibility Molly was purebred. I'll never actually know but I don't actually care either. Not exactly seeing ACD in her, though. LOL.


----------



## CptJack

I, um. Forgot the bulk of my pictures. So those are going here.










All of these were taken today by the way - see what I mean about ears?




































Derp









De-derp










(More)


----------



## CptJack

Karma collar tomorrow - more pictures then, but also more here now.

Seriously, her ears don't know what they're doing.









Pulled the real toy back out/take off.


















More derping.









I love this one.









Fit puppy.


----------



## Remaru

Molly is such a doll. Her legs are so long!!! Wow!! I lost this thread for a while and now she is so much bigger. I enjoy all of your pictures and reading about your dogs.


----------



## CptJack

Remaru said:


> Molly is such a doll. Her legs are so long!!! Wow!! I lost this thread for a while and now she is so much bigger. I enjoy all of your pictures and reading about your dogs.


She has a lot of legs and a lot of heart. 

I feel like I don't *say* enough about her, but at this point I'm mostly just holding off for another month and am then going to dump it out in one place for her six-month 'birthday'. I am constantly impressed by her though, and I really can't imagine my life without her. She's just a really GOOD puppy growing into a really great dog. 

And I'm obviously completely in love with her.


----------



## jade5280

Hahahahaha the picture where she's holding the stick!!!! After hearing you rave about her it makes me want a BC as a next dog. Annnnnd I had no idea that BC's came in smooth coat! I need a smooth coat BC!


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> Hahahahaha the picture where she's holding the stick!!!! After hearing you rave about her it makes me want a BC as a next dog. Annnnnd I had no idea that BC's came in smooth coat! I need a smooth coat BC!


Yeah, that picture with the stick is just pure SILLY. Also pure Molly.

Smooth coats are something a lot of people don't know about, but they have really grown on me. Her fur's thickening up and getting a little longer as she ages, but I don't expect to see proper undercoat for another year and she'll stay (obviously) smooth. I LIKE Fluffy dogs, but I really appreciate the ease of grooming and just generally think she's turning CUTE.

She's got some issues and quirks, for sure, but not a thing related to the famed BC energy. She's got an off switch. She's a good puppy. She's still not great with the cats, though that's improved a ton with consistency and time. She still wants to chase anything that moves rapidly past her. She's got some reactivity emerging. She's mostly just a puppy who wants to be involved in everything that's going on with her people, and is sensitive, eager to please, and soft on top of it. 

But frankly anyone who can handle a large hound could handle one. With ease, even  Herding is fundamentally prey-drive, anyway.


----------



## jade5280

I've never owned a hearder, but my grandmother had a BC and it was a sweet dog. I also know someone with 3 and they are all very well trained and behaved dogs. I feel like I'm active enough to where the high energy level would be manageable. I always read/hear horror stories of BC being neurotic or having fixation/OCD behaviors. Another dog won't be for a very long time though.


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> I've never owned a hearder, but my grandmother had a BC and it was a sweet dog. I also know someone with 3 and they are all very well trained and behaved dogs. I feel like I'm active enough to where the high energy level would be manageable. I always read/hear horror stories of BC being neurotic or having fixation/OCD behaviors. Another dog won't be for a very long time though.


Honestly, I don't think the energy level's that bad. I mean honestly, she's still young but I'm not exercising her a billion times a day. I think a lot of people just expect the energy and then train the dog to expect that level of activity. 

OCD's a thing. It's not an impossible one, though, and it's not a thing with every dog and there's a lot you can do to prevent/manage it when it is. Like Molly's balls go away sometimes, they live outside, and sometimes fetch is with a toy that's NOT a ball. 

But yeah. When you get there if you want one you'll be fine. They're different but they're still dogs - not aliens or whatever. In fact in the hands of someone into dog stuff I'd say they're easier than many breeds.


----------



## jade5280

Do you think you'll have a BC as your next dog? Are you waiting until one of yours passes or do you think you would end up with 6? lol


----------



## CptJack

I would like to get down to 4, so probably no one else is coming in until at least 2 pass and with any luck that'll be a danged long time. If Bug and Jack stick around long enough I suppose I might end up with 6, but I won't bring another dog in until Molly's at least 6. 

At that stage, I dunno what'll be next. BC kind of own me right now, but I'd still really like a sheltie and pap someday and have a lot of breeds I just plain like a whole lot, like yorkies and poodles. Just depends on life, at that point.


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is gorgeous! I just love her.


----------



## CptJack

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/333313-molly-kylie-fun-mollys.html#post3621449 Many Molly pictures here. Linking so I can find them when it's time, and in the right order.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, yeah. Me again. Sorry.










Eh, forget it. Let's be real. I just really, really like this one.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

CptJack said:


> Yeah, yeah. Me again. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, forget it. Let's be real. I just really, really like this one.


No need to be sorry, the more pictures the better. 

Molly is growing up so fast. I just...can't believe it.


----------



## CptJack

Seriously. She looks like a DOG in that picture. It's bizarre.


----------



## Adjecyca1

I didn't realize you got a new puppy she is adorable!! <3 Are you planning on doing sports with her? just curious


----------



## d_ray

Wowsers, she is growing fast. What a cutie.


----------



## CptJack

Adjecyca1 said:


> I didn't realize you got a new puppy she is adorable!! <3 Are you planning on doing sports with her? just curious


Vaguely. She'll do at least some assorted classes as I can find and get to them. Don't know how far we'll pursue it but I'm kind of more drivey for classes than competition  



d_ray said:


> Wowsers, she is growing fast. What a cutie.


Thanks! She is growing up FAST. I actually have to remind myself a lot that she's only 5 months old. She's mature a lot of the time and sometimes that makes my expectations not entirely reasonable.

Thanks *everyone*.


----------



## CptJack

The quality of these isn't fantastic, but they're a pretty good illustration of why fetch is a game we limit right now.









































































(more)


----------



## CptJack

Forgot the one I actually kinda like:










Done.

Re: Her bald thighs visible in some of these. She got bit by a flea, as far as we can tell - just one - or SOMETHING and then chewed her fur off. This is actually an improvement.


----------



## CptJack

Photo evidence that she *does* turn off.


----------



## CptJack

23 weeks.

Yeah, I'm still trying to do the weekly thing on top of the rest of the nonsense. Sorry?


----------



## jade5280

What did she do before you took this picture!? This looks like the "I did something reeeally naughty, but now I'm pretending to be so innocent and adorable" face


CptJack said:


> Photo evidence that she *does* turn off.


I wonder what her ears will end up doing.


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> What did she do before you took this picture!? This looks like the "I did something reeeally naughty, but now I'm pretending to be so innocent and adorable" face
> 
> 
> I wonder what her ears will end up doing.


LOL, nothing! She was actually watching the television. Like giving every appearance of attentively watching it. She does that a lot and it always takes me back because. Dog. She does look a bit... I don't know, chastised, though. 

I have no idea re: her ears. She's close to 6 months old (well, close to 24 weeks - 6 months isn't for a while). All my dogs in the past have had some kind of ear set position for the majority of the time by now, and their ears have just fallen out of it. Hers have been up, down, tipped, airplanes and that's just TODAY. It's kind of a trip, but whatever they settle at will be a surprise.


----------



## CptJack

The pictures of just Molly, from today - Thud Birthday post to follow momentarily.


----------



## cookieface

Doesn't take much to make her happy, huh? A stick, some space, and yippee!

Nice harness.


----------



## CptJack

cookieface said:


> Doesn't take much to make her happy, huh? A stick, some space, and yippee!
> 
> Nice harness.



Yep! She's a really, really easy to amuse dog: Something to chase and some space and she's GOLD. 

Thanks. I like that harness. It was on clearance from thirty something bucks to 6. And it lights up!


----------



## CandyLeopard

Wow great price for that harness! It's pretty cute! Love the pics as always. <3


----------



## CptJack

CandyLeopard said:


> Wow great price for that harness! It's pretty cute! Love the pics as always. <3


That it lights up - which sort of amuses me more than makes me think it's useful, but it's a nice harness and I like that it's so padded over the shoulders and chest. Plus, pink.

Thank you! She's turning into a great dog


----------



## CptJack

Just a few.



























She brought that leaf all the way back with her ball.


----------



## CptJack

I can't even pretend to be sorry for this shit anymore. She's FUN to try and take photos of.

And my husband does it too. 

Waiting for the ball shots:



























Ball:








(LOL)














































I know, growth plates - but she rarely actually leaves the ground and frankly I couldn't keep her jumping unless I glued her paws to the ground.

Also, 24 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## CptJack

Cleaning up my computer and found this:










MY PUPPY

Who said she could grow up?


----------



## CptJack

So, I lied about not taking a ton of new photos for a while.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/336465-mollys-almost-6-months.html - Photos from yesterday (so they stay organized for me)

We went to the lake after flyball to avoid my head exploding, so. Have some more.

















































































(more)


----------



## CptJack

Seriously, I have some sort of camera problem lately.

Anyway onto the rest.









































































Kinda cool but we were the ONLY people there besides the park ranger (no one is swimming or fishing, I guess) and he told us it was okay to let her off leash some to play. She played a little ball but the BEST part was chasing the crows off the (closed) museum lawn. I probably shouldn't have let her do that, but she had fun and recalled easily so I'm not going to feel too guilty about it.

She... handled the flyball tournament better than I expected. She's NOT into other dogs at all but she relaxed pretty fast around the people and noise, as long as dogs stayed out of her face. I hated every second of it, though. Looks like fun but I can't handle that level of noise and chaos for long. I think I made it about an hour.

The aftermath:









Attractive.


----------



## Avie

Wow, photo bomb  But it never bores looking at her pictures.


----------



## CptJack

Avie said:


> Wow, photo bomb  But it never bores looking at her pictures.


I think a lot of my problem with the pictures of her is she DOES STUFF ALL THE TIME. And I'm just constantly amazed by that. I should be reasonably better for a while, though. Things really are getting busy around here and will stay that way for quite a while.


----------



## CptJack

...That's a fantastic look, Molly. God her ears are huge.


----------



## Remaru

Crazy ears!! LOL


----------



## CptJack

Remaru said:


> Crazy ears!! LOL


Seriously. That was a weird day or so. They're mostly back to mismatched 'normal' now.

And she fits Frost's old collar now!


----------



## Rowdy

She looks more and more like the McNabs around here. 

She is just too cute!


----------



## CptJack

Rowdy said:


> She looks more and more like the McNabs around here.
> 
> She is just too cute!


She is a doll and turning into a pretty attractive dog.

Who only rarely gets mistaken for a lab now . I'll take it

Also one from yesterday that I didn't bother putting up:


----------



## CptJack

I do believe there's a relatively attractive dog in this puppy, and that it's starting to come out.













































Well. Most of the time. There's also **THIS**.


----------



## jade5280

Aww! She's so beautiful! And so tall! What are her ears doing now?! It looks like 1 is trying to stand up!


----------



## CptJack

I think this might BE her ear set, actually - that or she doesn't have one at all. Today they've mostly been like they are in the pictures, but she is fully capable of pulling both fully prick and letting both flop entirely over and does so multiple times a day, every day. The only thing I never see is both her ears doing the same thing.


----------



## CptJack

So, 6 months for real - as of today.








































































I am really pretty pleased with how this pup is turning out.


----------



## CptJack

And I have no idea why my photos are showing up 3 times the size they're saved as. WTF.

**ETA** I think I got it fixed. Maybe.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

That first pic looks like we might be dealing with spider dog


----------



## CptJack

CrimsonAccent said:


> That first pic looks like we might be dealing with spider dog


Lol, just about. She will climb or hang off anything.


----------



## Remaru

She just looks so grown up, it is remarkable.


----------



## CptJack

Remaru said:


> She just looks so grown up, it is remarkable.


It is so, so easy for me to forget that she's as young as she is. She just doesn't *act* like a puppy basically at all. It's weird. 

Nice!

But weird.


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is so beautiful!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks!

Also how much does this dog look like Molly?!


----------



## jade5280

Looks just like her except slightly more tail fluff! Is it a smooth coat BC?


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> Looks just like her except slightly more tail fluff! Is it a smooth coat BC?


Molly's tail is actually SLLLLOWLY fuzzing out, though I don't know that she'll get that much. Her fur's still thickening up some in general, too. Of course she never carries it THAT curled, either.

And, yeah, that's a smooth BC!


----------



## CptJack

Just looking at her makes me want to nap.


----------



## CptJack

I'm sorry. Apparently I can't stop taking photos.




























Ears, man. Ears.


----------



## CptJack

Leg weaves.



















Someday I'll figure out video well enough. For now not even consecutive shots will have to do. Pretty good show of her focus, though, which I LOVE.


----------



## CptJack

All she wants is to sit on my lap, rest her head on my shoulder and cry. But she's home.


----------



## CptJack

Spay day: Official weight, 30.6lbs and roughly 28 weeks (Will be 28weeks on Thursday). So that's good.



















She's honestly pretty pathetic, but nowhere NEAR as groggy as I was expecting. High as a kite, but has been so scared/wound up from the day that she's just clingy and weepy but also restless. I popped her in her crate beside me and it looks like she's crashing again now.

Note on her file when we picked her up: "Recommend more socialization!" She was great, by all accounts, until they tried to physically restrain her. Then she flipped. Sorry, don't think I can socialize for restraint by strangers. I don't know that many people. 

I'll be buying a muzzle though.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah. I think she might end up being pretty. She's really growing into herself.

Also I really need to get a decent picture to show how long her fur actually is and a good shot of the underside of her tail, but - later.


----------



## taquitos

She is such an eager beaver -- I love it!

Wasn't a fan of smooth coated BCs until Molly, I swear. She is so cute!

How big do you think she will be full grown?


----------



## CptJack

I wasn't a fan of smooth coat BCs until Molly, either. She's a realllly great dog, though. Questioned my sanity when I first got her, but she's been a dream. 

Under 40lbs. She was 30lbs when she got spayed Monday, and (I had to count) 28 weeks old. I EXPECT that she'll get maybe an inch taller and gradually fill out another 5-6 pounds. I would be absolutely shocked if she gained a whole 10lbs from here. I've tracked some other bc via message board/forum and it seems like the 4 months being about half their weight and them being basically done with the bulk of their growth by somewhere around 6-7 months generally holds true. Not always, but mostly.


So, um, TL;DR: about 35lbs, give or take a pound or three.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Yay for more Molly  You can tell she is thinking in some of her photos. Like, what is this? Why does my human keep pointing this at me and it clicks?


----------



## CptJack

CrimsonAccent said:


> Yay for more Molly  You can tell she is thinking in some of her photos. Like, what is this? Why does my human keep pointing this at me and it clicks?


USUALLY that look is the result of me talking at her. The camera itself she just ... knows. Mostly because it's been in her face pretty much daily forever  She is a VERY think-y dog, though. Veryveryvery.


----------



## CptJack

She is So cow-hocked sometimes. Just sometimes, mind, but.


----------



## CptJack

I think her ears have finally settled. Maybe.









We've had a few days in a row of this, now.

Also: God, I love this dog.









































































(More)


----------



## CptJack

The second dog is Chase, the chained dog next door. The one she used to react like crazy to. We have his owners permission to go over and play with him, so. We do.























































Overall, I don't know what's up. She reacted to NOTHING today - people, dogs, cars, bikes, nothing phased her. She did however have all the fun in the world running up the stairs to the slide and back down again. We limited how much of that she was allowed but seriously, she LOVED IT. We also did some stay and recall work that was fun. 

Then we obviously went and hung out with Chase for a little bit. That dog continues to break my heart. I'm hoping to convince them to let me bring him into our fenced yard for play soon.


----------



## kadylady

Those legs!! What is her height/weight at? Also, love those ears!


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> Those legs!! What is her height/weight at? Also, love those ears!


Those ears are possibly the cutest things ever!

I'm not sure of her height to be honest - I'll try and get a decently accurate measurement at some point, but she weighs 30lbs. 30.6 as of her spay a week ago. 

also:








Coat.


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> Those legs!! What is her height/weight at? Also, love those ears!


All right, got some help. Best I can measure she's right at 18" tall (maybe 18.25) and weighs 30lbs.

Which does verify for me ain't no way Jack's 18" tall (maybe 16) no matter what his paperwork says, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Tyler_X

CptJack said:


> Pictures that are actually better may be longer than I thought. She's perfectly willing to jump on or off anything and obviously doesn't know 'stay' yet. When I back up she follows me. We'll work it out and I'll get better but for now um. "On the couch" is about as good as it gets.
> 
> Also, anyone want to take bets on how often I'm asked if she's a lab or pit mix? At least until her ears go up (and they should).


Congrats jack shes precious. Also wow 6 dogs. I have one puppy and even I think its tiring..lol, if anyone can do it though its you!


----------



## CptJack

Tyler_X said:


> Congrats jack shes precious. Also wow 6 dogs. I have one puppy and even I think its tiring..lol, if anyone can do it though its you!


Nah, just 5. I had 6 when she was tiny, but she came in because I knew one of the Rat Terriers was going back to their breeder. "Just" 5, but 5's way more manageable than 6.


----------



## CptJack

So, 7 calendar months - and more weeks.









Her SHOULDERS, man.









Legs, forever.









Mootug









RUN!









And in this one.









You can see what her adult fur's doing in this one. 









She is such a good girl.


----------



## CptJack

And a bonus LOL


----------



## luv mi pets

Oh my It seems little Miss Molly grew up soooooooooo fast. She is so neat looking. I bet you are having some great times with her.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Oh my It seems little Miss Molly grew up soooooooooo fast. She is so neat looking. I bet you are having some great times with her.


She has definitely grown up - still a puppy but not a baby. I don't think there will be any more major changes coming. I suspect her coat's going to continue to fill out, and she probably will, but more or less where she is is where I expect her to be. I'm cool with that; I think she's gorgeous. Hopefully she stays leggy, though. I LIKE that way more than I anticipated.

Overall, though, yeah. I'm happy with how she looks and I'm happy with the dog she is turning into. We haven't done much training or exercise this whole month between her spay and the holidays. She's holding it together better than I am, frankly. Looking forward to getting things rolling again in the new year.


----------



## ttkmart

Nice pics. How old is he?


----------



## CptJack

ttkmart said:


> Nice pics. How old is he?


7 months as of tomorrow.


----------



## ttkmart

Congratulations! What a cute


----------



## kadylady

Gosh she is gorgeous.


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> Gosh she is gorgeous.


 Thanks! I love my girl a lot. 

And I'm so ready for next year with her!


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Holy crap she's suddenly a dog. Still a puppy but definitely more adult and not a baby.

What's the fur on her back/along her spine doing? Looked almost wavy or at least longer in a few pictures.


----------



## CptJack

CrimsonAccent said:


> Holy crap she's suddenly a dog. Still a puppy but definitely more adult and not a baby.
> 
> What's the fur on her back/along her spine doing? Looked almost wavy or at least longer in a few pictures.


Yeah, she's growing a bit of a rough and the fur along her spine is getting longer. All of it's thickening up. Weird for how slick she's been this whole time and she's obviously not going to be a rough coated dog, but she's getting something a little similar to a short 'stock' GSD coat. It's kind of neat, if surprising. Or will be if she doesn't end up looking like a hyena.


----------



## CptJack

Just got these two edited up and really like them, so.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Hello, my name is now waterdog!

I really like the water as a background btw. Nice bit of photography.


----------



## CptJack

CrimsonAccent said:


> Hello, my name is now waterdog!
> 
> I really like the water as a background btw. Nice bit of photography.


Thanks! Total accidents but I ended up really happy with those!


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is beautiful.


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> She is beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Tyler_X

your dog is beautiful, you should be proud


----------



## CptJack

Tyler_X said:


> your dog is beautiful, you should be proud


Thanks, Tyler. I'm kind of crazy in love with this dog. She's just about perfect, according to at least one really biased source (me).

Photos coming up next.


----------



## CptJack

Y'all are just waiting for a proper photo-update, right? (Just pretend, it'll make me feel good about myself)




































Yep. I took a picture of her peeing. 

Rest of the photos in the next post.


----------



## CptJack

No. There's still no consistency with her ears.




































I got nothing.





































So in love with this little dog. She's everything I ever wanted, and then some. She's snuggly and sweet and turns off but she's also smart and driven and intense. Like, seriously, it just doesn't get better.

And done.


----------



## cookieface

CptJack said:


> No. There's still no consistency with her ears.


Well, they're consistently cute. 



> So in love with this little dog. She's everything I ever wanted, and then some. She's snuggly and sweet and turns off but she's also smart and driven and intense. Like, seriously, it just doesn't get better.
> 
> And done.


This makes me so happy for you!


----------



## CptJack

cookieface said:


> Well, they're consistently cute.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me so happy for you!


Thanks. I am just an utter sap when it comes to her. I am about all of them in different ways, but man I hit the jackpot with Kylie and Molly when it came to dogs who were exactly what I wanted. And in Molly's case, I even knew I wanted it!


----------



## CptJack

Also from today:

No ear consistency guys - seriously, none.



















Unless "I do what I want" is an ear set. In which case, that's hers.


----------



## kadylady

hehehe love her ears! And "I do what I want" can totally be her ear set!! Skye's ear's seem to be getting a little bit more lift to them....I would not be disappointed if they went up a bit, maybe then people would stop calling her a lab!


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> hehehe love her ears! And "I do what I want" can totally be her ear set!! Skye's ear's seem to be getting a little bit more lift to them....I would not be disappointed if they went up a bit, maybe then people would stop calling her a lab!


Some dude complimented me on having the prettiest boxer they'd ever seen earlier this week. I guess I looked pretty bewildered because he corrected himself - to Boston Terrier. 

I LOVE the picture of Skye in your signature! She's growing up really, really pretty.


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> Some dude complimented me on having the prettiest boxer they'd ever seen earlier this week. I guess I looked pretty bewildered because he corrected himself - to Boston Terrier.
> 
> I LOVE the picture of Skye in your signature! She's growing up really, really pretty.


ha! oh yes Boston makes MUCH more sense! Whew, glad that was cleared up! :doh:

Thanks!! I totally agree  In the process of dumping some more pics in her thread now.


----------



## CptJack

I'm just going to be sitting around waiting with bated breath. PUPPY PICTURES!


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> I'm just going to be sitting around waiting with bated breath. PUPPY PICTURES!


Your wish has been granted!


----------



## CandyLeopard

Those ears are just all over the place! I love it!!


----------



## CptJack

CandyLeopard said:


> Those ears are just all over the place! I love it!!


Isnt it wild? I expect basically grown dogs to have consistent ears that know what they're doing, but no. Not even close.


----------



## LoMD13

She is SO cute. Glad she's growing up to be everything you hoped for! 

Lola's ears didn't decide what to until she was 3 years old. It happens! Lol.


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> She is SO cute. Glad she's growing up to be everything you hoped for!
> 
> Lola's ears didn't decide what to until she was 3 years old. It happens! Lol.


Wow, that's kind of cool, actually. I guess we'll see what happens. I'm not in any kind of rush and they DO keep me extra entertained.


----------



## LoMD13

Yeah, it was weird. This was Lo at 3 years old. There was always a little bit of a hint that one of them kind of sorta wanted to stand up. But then I brought her home from the groomers one day and both of them were standing straight up.


----------



## CptJack

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/350522-all-molly-all-time.html Just a link for myself so things stay in order.


----------



## CptJack

Y'all remember this?



>


Well we've progressed.










As an aside she's gained only about half a pound since the first of last month so, yeah, I really think most growth is probably over. She's around 31lbs now, likely to inch and creep toward or around 35 over the next couple of years but mostly she's done.

And dead center what I expected of weight. I'm smug about that, for no discernible reason.


----------



## CptJack

Still photo happy with this pup. Y'all don't mind, right? 


























































































One more.


----------



## CptJack

She is a TALL 30lb dog.


----------



## GrinningDog

Pretty pretty Molly! 

I probably missed it, forgive me. How old is she now?


----------



## CptJack

GoGoGypsy said:


> Pretty pretty Molly!
> 
> I probably missed it, forgive me. How old is she now?


Thanks!

She's 8 'calendar' months, more like 9 if you do the weeks thing/count that way.


----------



## CptJack

We've been having some issues lately, but they're actually not much impacting how perfect I think this puppy is, so.



























( love this one)



















Ears continue to do what they want.


----------



## kadylady

haha new day, new ears!!

I think the term "perfect" is subjective and I use it pretty loosely. I think my puppy is perfect and I currently have teeth marks all over my hands and arms so...  I think Molly is perfect too!


----------



## CptJack

You know, if you take the embarrassment (and guilt...) factor out of this, I'm really pretty zen. To be perfectly honest, Molly is such a FUN dog for me now that I just... It'd be great if I could get her to chill out about this stuff and I'd like her to be more comfortable but jeeze we have a good time together already that it's hard for me to crumple too hard. 

THAT bit of randomness out of the way, yup. 



> “We come to love not by finding a perfect person, but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly.” - Sam Keen


Just about nails it.


----------



## Laurelin

Love the second to last one!


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Love the second to last one!


Thanks! Total accident but it made me happy.


----------



## CptJack

I am putting my pictures over in the Daily Dog thread, but I don't want to stop updating this one until she's a year old (my 'first year project' is just easier if I can find most of the photos) so:

8 months:


----------



## kadylady

LOVE that middle picture! Gorgeous face <3


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> LOVE that middle picture! Gorgeous face <3


Isn't she pretty? Her face got all dainty and delicate and feminine at some point. Weird ears, but they've kind of grown on me. 

Thank you!


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> Isn't she pretty? Her face got all dainty and delicate and feminine at some point. Weird ears, but they've kind of grown on me.
> 
> Thank you!


So pretty! Yes, dainty and feminine and so so pretty! You have weird ears and I have big ears lol I don't think Skye's are going to do anything but be big lol


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> So pretty! Yes, dainty and feminine and so so pretty! You have weird ears and I have big ears lol I don't think Skye's are going to do anything but be big lol


Well that way she fits in with your crew!

...and Molly fits in with mine. LOL.


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> Well that way she fits in with your crew!
> 
> ...and Molly fits in with mine. LOL.


True story. I do like me some floppy ears.


----------



## CptJack

It's been an age since I updated this thread - or just took pictures of her playing outside with me. So, remedying that. 



























































































More.


----------



## CptJack

Derp.









Preferred ball waiting position.









Look up happy in the dictionary - this picture is there.



























All done. Thanks for looking! 

So, so proud of and happy with this dog. She's just FUN, all the time.

Also kind of fat. Turns out my youngest kid has been feeding her every morning at about 5 a.m. So that's going to be fun to get off. Darn it.


----------



## Kayota

Man those ears! I don't think they'll ever settle LOL


----------



## CptJack

To be honest, I kind of hope they don't. I find the way they're all over the place kind of adorable.


----------



## CptJack

Because it amuses me. Molly ears, THIS WEEK.




























All of those are Sunday. 

the above are obviously today.

So, yeah. They're never going to settle.


----------



## CptJack

9 months - and a crappy picture because of lighting, weather, and the fact that my 'close up' lens isn't working.


----------



## DGerry

Her ears remind me a LOT of Chester's. Sometimes they're down, sometimes they're up, sometimes they're out, sometimes they're back. They change throughout the day, minute to minute. Always love seeing pictures of her, especially her going after that ball! We've been able to teach Chester to catch, and in the house he'll pull off some impressive grabs(even at times when I had no intention of throwing the ball *to* him) but outside? Outside there are much more important things for Chester to be doing. Like trying to eat every stick in the known universe. Molly looks great, though, and obviously happy to be with you and your pack!


----------



## CptJack

Her ball focus has honestly been about 90% of what keeps us sane with her, I swear. The ability to use it as a reward, a distraction, and a means of exercise are just the best things ever. She does, however, REALLY love sticks.

Definitely with the ears ;-) I guess we'll see what they're doing in another year or two. At this point I wouldn't be surprised with "WHATEVER I FEEL LIKE IT, NYAH" lasting forever. They suit her that way


----------



## CptJack

Frozen, featureless snow that wouldn't accept footprints, plus overcast and evening light forcing my flash to go off and. I made stock photos of my own dog.





































Weirdness. Neat weirdness, but weirdness.


----------



## CptJack

We have snow that's so frozen you can't leave foot prints in it. That + forced flash because it was gray resulted in some neatness.


----------



## CptJack

She is turning into such a pretty dog - and I THINK we're starting to lose a little of the lankiness. She's also pretty heavy right now, though. We got out today because we got some fresh snow, but now it's 40 and packing down, melting, and melding with the 6" of packed ice under it.


----------



## kadylady

SOOOO Pretty!! That last picture she is starting to look more adultish and less lanky puppyish... filling out in her chest maybe? 

How thick is her coat? Looks like it could be a little dense up by her shoulders? Skye's coat has noticeably been thickening lately. Which is good considering last week we were lucky if we had positive air temps...


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> How thick is her coat? Looks like it could be a little dense up by her shoulders? Skye's coat has noticeably been thickening lately. Which is good considering last week we were lucky if we had positive air temps...


Um. Her coat started filling in probably around 4-5 months old and has been getting thicker since then, and longer. The weirdness is that even where it's 2" long (like her tail) unless it's disrupted somehow, it lays COMPLETELY flat. I need to get my husband or someone to take a photo with their hand in it, or with her tail curved to make it stand out.

But yeah, most of the density and thickness is along her neck, shoulders, about halfway down her back. It stays dense/thick there, but is shorter, and then is pretty sparse on her underside. I have NO CLUE what's happening with it.


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> But yeah, most of the density and thickness is along her neck, shoulders, about halfway down her back. It stays dense/thick there, but is shorter, and then is pretty sparse on her underside. I have NO CLUE what's happening with it.


That is exactly what Skye's is doing. She also grew white hair on her underside...like a LOT of it lol


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> That is exactly what Skye's is doing. She also grew white hair on her underside...like a LOT of it lol


Give me a few minutes here and I'll have some pictures for you - gotta upload.

and yeah. Molly's tail is roaned. Like ACD roaned. Big old patch of it on the underside.


----------



## CptJack

Okay, here you go (pictures to be edited in)









You can only KIND Of see the ticking/white here but it's the best picture I could find.









Fur length/thickness.

This is the most surprising one, IMO.









Had to edit because black on black, but I've got her tail. Everything else there is hair.


----------



## CptJack

Photos in now - sorry about that.


----------



## kadylady

Wow yeah, that is much thicker than it looks in most pics. And holy tail hair lol 

So, how weird is this...Skye grew a white patch of hair in the middle of the top of her tail that looks exactly like Molly's underside, but smaller, it's like an inch or 2 long. I will have to get a good picture of it.


----------



## CptJack

Yep! Pictures make her look naked and she's really not. Her fur just lays really, really, FLAT. 

That white spot turned up about the same age that Skye is now, and I really have no idea what it is. It's really weird and really pretty cool. It ended up getting a bit bigger, and I remember expecting it to take over the whole underside of her tail, but then it just stopped. Definitely try and get a pic of skye's. It'll be interesting to see what hers does.


----------



## kadylady

Here is Skye's white spot on her tail. It's pretty light still but has been filling in and getting longer.


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> Here is Skye's white spot on her tail. It's pretty light still but has been filling in and getting longer.


Yep, that is the same thing and darn it, now I'm curious about WHAT THAT IS and where it comes from.

Also going to add a couple of pics in here because I'm lazy.


----------



## CptJack

I lied. I'm not done. I will be after these. 

(Molly + Bun)

Trying to work out how to work with the new lens. With iffy success, but trying.


----------



## CptJack

The snow (mostly) melted. That means tennis balls could come back. Molly was a happy camper.


----------



## jade5280

Molly has the prettiest face!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks you two! SHe's certainly trying hard to grow up into a pretty dog.


----------



## CptJack

I finally got her out for some play. Our yard is filled with standing water and mud. She didn't mind, but these are NOT pretty pictures.



























Notice the swamp behind her? Yeah.
































































Few more.


----------



## CptJack

Down hill from there:



























I like this one. I feel it summarizes the REAL nature of our relationship (BALL)


----------



## missc89

That is one fairly clean dog for such a muddy yard!


----------



## CptJack

missc89 said:


> That is one fairly clean dog for such a muddy yard!


She's got a really harsh, straight, thick coat. Once mud dries, it just goes away. Well, flakes off/brushes off. Very, very handy about now. 

I do need to tackle her to deal with her wolverine claws, but she's actually back to looking just about like she did before the mud wrestling. ;-)


----------



## CptJack

I'm on a picture bender. There will be more tonight, too, but for now:






















































THIS ONE I really like.


----------



## Canyx

I love how you've had Kylie, like... two years longer than Molly. But both photo threads are ~20 pages now 
She is really growing into herself! All your dogs are awesome. Kylie is my favorite though; maybe because of that supermodel sig pic... 
Though I imagine I would mesh best with Thud in real life. Who knows. I love them all.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I love how you've had Kylie, like... two years longer than Molly. But both photo threads are ~20 pages now
> She is really growing into herself! All your dogs are awesome. Kylie is my favorite though; maybe because of that supermodel sig pic...
> Though I imagine I would mesh best with Thud in real life. Who knows. I love them all.


I had a better camera with Molly than I did when Kylie was a puppy ;-) I can take better, at least slightly, pictures of Molly DOING THINGS and that's way more fun for me. 

But yeah. real life, Kylie's my favorite and always will be. Molly's damned close. I LOVE Thud, but he requires ALL THE ENERGY to cope with at any given moment, unless I can point him at Molly. Having Molly made me like him more/made him easier to live with. I need to take roughly 400 pictures of Jack and Bug but in the house pictures just aren't as fun for me and Jack's stuck inside for at LEAST another week. Also just to be honest about it - they're mostly my husband's dogs. They deal with me but they're glued to him, and vice versa. 

ALL THE BABBLE. Have it!


----------



## jade5280

I see what we have to look forward to when all our snow melts. Yay.


----------



## CptJack

Luckily it only took a few days to mostly dry out. Then we've had three decent days. 

After today it's going to rain until next weekend, but whatever. It's SPRING.


----------



## CptJack

A day in the life - and the first three are huge because collages.




























Some of my favorites:
































































Seriously, y'all. This was from TODAY, starting after lunch.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I still remember when you first got her, & it's kind of unbelievable how fast they grow. Regardless of that, she's surely turning out to goreous dog.


Wonderful pictures by the way!


----------



## CptJack

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I still remember when you first got her, & it's kind of unbelievable how fast they grow. Regardless of that, she's surely turning out to goreous dog.
> 
> 
> Wonderful pictures by the way!


Isn't it weird? She's basically a dog now. Basically. Almost.

And thank you!


----------



## kcomstoc

I'm seeing a VERY common theme: BALL!!!! lol  she looks wonderful and happy


----------



## CptJack

kcomstoc said:


> I'm seeing a VERY common theme: BALL!!!! lol  she looks wonderful and happy


Ball, ball, ball, some more ball, FRISBEE, ball - Yeah. 

She's a happy, happy girl most of the time. Or a reactive sharp jerk, but mostly happy!


----------



## luv mi pets

I know she is BC but what other breed is she mixed with do you know. I know you said once upon a time but too tired to research it. Love how she is so athletic and loves to play fetch.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> I know she is BC but what other breed is she mixed with do you know. I know you said once upon a time but too tired to research it. Love how she is so athletic and loves to play fetch.


Mom was all BC, dad was either a BC/ACD X or a ticked smooth coat BC. Basically both were working farm dogs, but dad's exact background (well, her dad's dad) is unknown and the litter was an accident. The older she's gotten the more I question if there's actually any ACD in her. She's not a PRETTY BC if she is all one, but both physically and behaviorally I just don't see ACD. Then again at 3/4 BC, she wouldn't necessarily be showing a lot of it either.

She's a REALLY good dog regardless. Pretty much everything I wanted in a dog, even with the added complication of reactivity. Athletic, playful, sweet, driven, and just a whole lot of fun.

Random added pictures so I can find them, since I'm here.


----------



## luv mi pets

Thanks for the reply. There has been so much talk about borderstaffys on a recent thread and I thought CptJack do you have one of these and being quiet about it? She looks like so many of the borderstaffy pics on the web.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Thanks for the reply. There has been so much talk about borderstaffys on a recent thread and I thought CptJack do you have one of these and being quiet about it? She looks like so many of the borderstaffy pics on the web.


She does, a lot. It's possible there's some in there via dad, but honestly I think she's mostly just a really plain looking dog who is composed of 98% concentrated awesome. Not that I should gush or anything. 

I'd be all over a border staffy too, though. Or you know, a border-rat. I'd love a border rat or border jack. Probably wouldnt' be quite about it though.


----------



## luv mi pets

...but why do you always end up with the cool dogs. Like Kylie and Thud. and now Molly.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> ...but why do you always end up with the cool dogs. Like Kylie and Thud. and now Molly.


And yet I always think they're dorky/doofy looking forever. Well, Molly and Thud. Kylie I always thought was freaking adorable. Thud I thought was unholy UGLY until he was nearly two and to be honest I go back and forth between thinking Molly's the most plain, ordinary, dog in the world and thinking she's kind of pretty. I guess we'll see where I'm at in another year or so.


----------



## CptJack

We found a new place to play. Checked it out with Molly and Kylie first, so here are the pictures from that (Kylie photos and both of them are in Kylie's thread). We'll definitely be going back. It's only 3 miles from our house and it's a sports complex and airfield that's not used by sports people at all because of it's remoteness and the only competition is with model plane people. For sheer isolation and no one being there even on nice days, it just can't be beat. (We found out about it from other dog owners - only rule is picking up after your dogs). LOVE IT. Kind of boring for people but for frisbee, fetch and nonsense? Ideal.































































She... sort of caught it.









It was windy. She learned fast to stand on it to hold it down.



















(More)


----------



## CptJack

Seriously just a great place.



















And I'm done. Thanks for looking at my nutter


----------



## BubbaMoose

It looks like a ton of fun, your pictures are amazing, and I love this dog. 

Also, should I be ashamed to say that I think I actually really would have enjoyed flipping through each of those individual photos that you made into collages?


----------



## Remaru

I just can't get over how she looks so grown up now. I love the thrill on her face when she is catching the tennis ball or chasing the frisbee. I'm glad you found a fun new place to play! There is nothing like having new and fun places to hang out with the dogs.


----------



## CptJack

BubbaMoose said:


> It looks like a ton of fun, your pictures are amazing, and I love this dog.
> 
> Also, should I be ashamed to say that I think I actually really would have enjoyed flipping through each of those individual photos that you made into collages?


She is such a great, fun dog.

Nah, no worse than if this format didn't mean I'd have had to have posted about 15 comments worth of pictures I would have. 





Remaru said:


> I just can't get over how she looks so grown up now. I love the thrill on her face when she is catching the tennis ball or chasing the frisbee. I'm glad you found a fun new place to play! There is nothing like having new and fun places to hang out with the dogs.



I know! She looks like a real, actual, dog now. I love her dearly and I love her toy drive and play drive. It's the best stuff ever and absolutely catching and chasing things is her in her element. 

I LOVE having places to switch it up with, and this air strip will be useful for romps. And to switch it up. *I* get bored going to the same old places.


----------



## CptJack

Found a picture that looks like Molly's dad - NOT MY DOG, not him, but found him while looking at a smooth coat thread. Hence the "mixed or not' question with him.










Good pictures of smooth coats here, period: http://www.bordercollie.org/boards/index.php?showtopic=26390 for those who were interested.

http://www.bordercollie.org/boards/index.php?showtopic=14941 - another interesting thread with pictures.


----------



## luv mi pets

If and when I do get a BC that is the way I would go is with a smooth coat. 

Nice pictures of your Borderstaffy JK on the breed not on the nice comment.


----------



## CptJack

Pffft ;-)

No, seriously, as much as I would really love a nice medium coated, prick eared, finely built girl -

I'm realizing I don't like grooming, and I love the ease of Molly's coat. All things being equal and I have a choice, if I get another BC it's going to be a smooth coat.

Unless one of my options is a sable medium coat, and then I'm going with that, because KYLIE. 










Otherwise yeah. Smooth. Please.


----------



## luv mi pets

Interesting! Did not know they came in that color. Hmmm I like it. Hopefully will come in a smooth coat when I am in the market.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Interesting! Did not know they came in that color. Hmmm I like it. Hopefully will come in a smooth coat when I am in the market.


I'm not sure a color or coat type exists that you can't find in BC, including bearded, and curly.

http://www.bordercolliemuseum.org/BCLooks/BC_Looks.html you should look through that website sometime. It's really eye opening.


----------



## luv mi pets

Thanks I will be checking it out. I kid that as my retirement present it will be a BC so I will have all the time in the world to go to class, shows/trails and just do so much that I can not do now.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Thanks I will be checking it out. I kid that as my retirement present it will be a BC so I will have all the time in the world to go to class, shows/trails and just do so much that I can not do now.


You wouldn't be the first. 

Meanwhile, I'm going to spend this summer seriously examining why I do some of the classes and plans I had for her. Ie: What's for ME and what's for HER and what we're each getting out of things. The older she gets the more she turns on and the more firm she is in her preferences and personality and aptitudes. 

Time'll tell. She's still a baby.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Molly is not a plain looking dog! She is BEAUTIFUL. I love her smooth coat and ridiculously long legs. Plus her face looks awesome amounts of crazy and sweet at the same time. 

I'm super stoked I ended up with a red, as it is one of my favorite BC colors. Those sables are to die for though!


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Molly is not a plain looking dog! She is BEAUTIFUL. I love her smooth coat and ridiculously long legs. Plus her face looks awesome amounts of crazy and sweet at the same time.
> 
> I'm super stoked I ended up with a red, as it is one of my favorite BC colors. Those sables are to die for though!


I don't think she's UNattractive, which is at least more than I can say about Thud at that age. Though more and more I do find her pretty. I love, and I mean LOVE her build and her ears. 

Reds are up there for me too, which is weird because I don't really like it in anything BUT BC. Except huskeys. I like it there, too.


----------



## CptJack

Hi, DogForums. It's me again.









Swing. She is SO comfortable in that thing, it's pretty ridiculous.









Let me be clear: I did not do this. I rescued her from this, after she did it to herself. She thought she was going to climb. LOL, no.









Remember the first time she did this, way back when?









Hey there. (If she had real eyebrows, she would have waggled them)









Then she climbed on top of me.









Pretty day, though.









Just sittin'. 

Done now. Someday, I'll get new photos of Thud. And Jack. They're kind of maybe just a little overdue, but I NEED my husband with Thud (don't trust taking my eyes off him for pictures and like backup) and Jack's still kind of gross. 

SOON.


----------



## CptJack

Just a few more pre-weekend/10 month old pictures.









POUNCE









Full body shot.









Her weight's looking better.









Mo-om. 









Throw this, would you?



























Happy dog.









Chew (no, she's not 'allowed' to do that).









Profile - and a semi-decent shot of how much hair is there. Well, suggestive, anyway.


----------



## missc89

I can't believe she's only 10 months old! She's gorgeous!


----------



## CptJack

missc89 said:


> I can't believe she's only 10 months old! She's gorgeous!


Thanks! Yeah, it's kind of weird. More days than not it's 'she's ONLY 10 months old?!' (or whatever), but at the same time this first year with her is vanishing at an alarming rate. It doesn't seem like she's ever really been a puppy at all.


----------



## CptJack

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/364473-molly-10-month-border.html Ten month photos.


----------



## CptJack

My catch all continues to, erm, catch all. No doubt about me having enough for the slide show I want, I guess.


----------



## CptJack

I think I've finally gotten her back down to the weight I want her at. Well, within a pound, anyway.


----------



## kcomstoc

She looks great  her tuck is nice and she looks healthy, her coat is so shiny


----------



## CptJack

I got bored. Molly suffered.



















But not for too long:









Ball now please.





































Then she found an old soccer ball:


















Was obviously incredibly pleased with herself.

Done and thanks for continuing to look and put up with me


----------



## missc89

Such a gorgeous dog. Please continue to post something for us to 'put up' with!


----------



## CptJack

missc89 said:


> Such a gorgeous dog. Please continue to post something for us to 'put up' with!


Don't worry, I don't think there's any real chance of me stopping. It'll slack off once she turns one, but only some.


----------



## missc89

CptJack said:


> Don't worry, I don't think there's any real chance of me stopping. It'll slack off once she turns one, but only some.


That's fine, I'll pick up where you leave off when I get my pup  7 weeks! (hopefully)


----------



## CptJack

Ha. Well Molly's just turned 10 months and will be turning one right about the time your pup comes home (May 22), so there might be a week or so overlap, but it should be a pretty neat trade off.


----------



## missc89

CptJack said:


> Ha. Well Molly's just turned 10 months and will be turning one right about the time your pup comes home (May 22), so there might be a week or so overlap, but it should be a pretty neat trade off.


If I calculated everything correctly, the pups should be ready to leave during the May long weekend (May 17th) so it would really be a neat trade off! A BC for an Aussie haha


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Such a pretty girl! Yellow suits her lol.


----------



## CptJack

TheDarkestMinds said:


> Such a pretty girl! Yellow suits her lol.


Beauty of black dogs, man. Bring on ALL the primary colors. But yeah, I'm thinking nice sunny yellow might end up being what she wears most. ...besides all the black stuff she has, and rainbow stuff and -

I've got a problem.


----------



## CptJack

Disc dog pictures - and by that I mean a dog chasing a disc, not a puppy doing physically unsafe things for her age.































































Demon dog.


----------



## kadylady

OMG that last picture...I know that face!!! Lol


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> OMG that last picture...I know that face!!! Lol


It's my FAVORITE. Well, right up there, anyway. Happy, somewhat, tired dog but also OH HEY BALL.


----------



## CptJack

Dog with a stick = Happy dog.


















Sunny morning - but COLD.









Weirdo dog.


















She REALLY wanted that goose.









Hey look. You can kind of see tail feathers.









Blue, blue, BLUE sky.

Hiking photos next.


----------



## CptJack

Then we went into the woods. There wasn't enough clearance for good photos while we were in the thick of it, so almost all the pictures are on the way in or out.


















I just like this picture.









And this one.










Was MILDLY startled when she brought me this:

















Um. Thanks?


----------



## CptJack

I really, really love where I live.


----------



## kadylady

Jealous. I love where you live! Gorgeous pics....dog and scenery


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> Jealous. I love where you live! Gorgeous pics....dog and scenery


We have SO many beautiful places around here that I've been discovering, thanks to the dogs. They're all really, really close too - like literally my back yard for the picture above. Been there forever, but just never really stopped to look.

One of the best parts OF dogs for me in some ways.


----------



## commonwealthvirginia

Very cute!! You should submit the photos to a blog or like pintrest or something. http://puppiesomfg.com is another site you can submit your photos to.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks. I'm not huge on sites like that mostly because I'm just lazy but I obviously like sharing.

And hey, Virginia. Good timing, given that I was just waxing poetic about loving my area.


----------



## CptJack

Just the one.


----------



## CptJack

More pictures. Some Kylie.




































Yeah. Ball.









When I say some areas have limited clearance, I mean it!









...She got kind of stuck.









Done.

Tomorrow, I do this with Thud.

Or go to the lake at dawn. One of the two.


----------



## CptJack

It's me again. With cows.









Dog on a Cat. Haha, I think I'm funny.









Horrible picture but amused me. This is not how you catch, Molly.









Impressive. Not effective, but impressive.









Weave.









Derp.









An audience gathered. Molly was, um. Highly distracted by the gathering audience. So we went somewhere else. But they seriously came from God knows where to press against the fence and stare.


----------



## CptJack

Just one set for the week. 10.5 Months.'









TEETH. Also running.









This one just accidentally came out neat. 









Timing for this one just worked.









Tired stalk.









Wind changed the frisbee's direction.









What's up there?









Sudden ball.









Pretty girl.









Stay. ...But. Ball?










And a lol/clear miss.


----------



## CptJack

11 months on Wednesday. Will probably do more pictures then, but have just a few from today.



























...kinda wet here.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Love the one with mud all over her face. Almost the big 1 year!


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Love the one with mud all over her face. Almost the big 1 year!


I KNOW, and Kylie will be THREE just shortly before. I can not believe how fast time has gone. Not that she's entirely done puppy-ing, as the muddy face pic well shows, but man. It's been... almost easy, all told. 

And I can't wait for year TWO.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

she is so pretty! and so is your area where you live! Also great pics!


----------



## CptJack

OwnedbyACDs said:


> she is so pretty! and so is your area where you live! Also great pics!


Thanks! I'm awfully proud of her, and LOVE spring and fall here. Winter and Summer can be a little drab in different ways but spring and fall are just great.


----------



## Damon'sMom

She is just gorgeous! I love looking at all of her photos. I always forget that her and Mason are so close in age. 
She has really filled out!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks! I'm pretty danged pleased with the way she's turning out.

Also yes! She and Mason are CLOSE.


----------



## Sandakat

Almost a year. Wow! She is growing up to be the quite the dog. Love your pictures.


----------



## kadylady

Such pretty!! Even with mud on her face! I also can't believe she's almost a year old!


----------



## taquitos

Hahaha those cows are so funny. I really love cows such curious creatures.

And gosh, time flies! I can't believe she's already almost a year old! Molly is adorable


----------



## Laurelin

Love the second to last one! She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> Almost a year. Wow! She is growing up to the quite the dog. Love your pictures.


I am so, so proud of how she's turning out - not that I had a lot to do with it, but she's just incredible. Thank you!



kadylady said:


> Such pretty!! Even with mud on her face! I also can't believe she's almost a year old!


I know, right? Puppy-hood just evaporates!



taquitos said:


> Hahaha those cows are so funny. I really love cows such curious creatures.
> And gosh, time flies! I can't believe she's already almost a year old! Molly is adorable


I got a big kick out of the cows, even if I was somewhat bemused. I had no idea there were cows there! Just suddenly a rapt, bovine audience. (And thank you!)



Laurelin said:


> Love the second to last one! She is a very pretty girl.


That's probably my favorite, too. Thank you!


----------



## jade5280

Wow I can't believe she's almost a year! Where does the time go? Silly dirt face Molly. Worm sniffer.


----------



## CptJack

Actual 11 month photos now - because dang it, we needed to have some fun.









Let's just get that one out there, right off the bat.









Sniffing the breeze.










Say cheese!

















Happy puppy.









RAWR









She looks so pleased to have grass stuck to her tongue.









Ball









She was pretty pleased with 'finding' a fire hydrant, too. IDK









I really, really like her shape. A lot.


----------



## MrsBoats

Man....she looks just like a little sister to my friend's dog named Cooper that I posted way, way back in this thread. She's adorable!


----------



## CptJack

I remember that! And yes, I LOVED the way he looked and they are *CLOSE* in a lot of ways. Every once in a while I find a BC who is really really similar and it delights me.

She actually wound up being WAY more attractive than I expected. Or at least I wound up finding her more attractive than I necessarily expected, but she's turning not a neat looking little dog.


----------



## CptJack

We skipped agility class tonight, and instead went and PLAYED.

Have some pictures.









It is *so* green.









Dramatic take off.









RUN









I like this one a lot. Not quite sure why but her face makes me happy.









This one, too.









And this one.









Dog can jump. 

And done. Thanks for looking.


----------



## kadylady

Gorgeous...as usual  I'm so jealous of how green it is! We are finally getting green up here, but wow! Love it!


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> Gorgeous...as usual  I'm so jealous of how green it is! We are finally getting green up here, but wow! Love it!


I am so loving seeing everything turn vivid green right now. Granted, we're still working on trees, but the grass is going NUTS From all the rain and I love it. I also love that it's stopped being unseasonably cold lately. Cold and wet haven't made me want to get out much but we're all having a lot more fun now that the weather's improved.


----------



## CptJack

This set of pictures is one of those that REALLY captures Molly's personality and energy. For good or bad.


















...and sometimes the worst pictures do the best job of it
































































(More)


----------



## CptJack

All right, dog....


















Breather.









For about a minute.









And we're back.




























One more set, and then I promise to stop.


----------



## CptJack

I feel kind of like I should rent her out. 





































And done:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## CptJack

I feel kind of like I should rent her out.





































And done.








Thanks for looking, guys!


----------



## Sandakat

I love the ones that look like ballet moves. LOL


----------



## CptJack

Yeaaah, she's a delicate and graceful flower. Or, you know, just really enthusiastic  She is a heck of a jumper, though.


----------



## kadylady

Love the last one so much! Pure happiness.


----------



## CptJack

More photos, because well. It's me and it's Molly and why not. 

Though some of these delight me like you would not believe, mostly because of derp and just how awesome she is. Not that I'm biased or anything.









Stop and smell the flowers









Or eat them.









That works, too.









Pbbbt.









Ball









Ball again.









My favorite - this just looks like HER









And that's it. 

Thanks for looking, guys. For the last, er, nearly year.


----------



## Piddle Place

We have really enjoyed watching Molly grow up. She looks so happy in every picture. Beautiful.


----------



## CptJack

I just really like this picture. It looks like HER more than a lot of pictures of her do.


----------



## CptJack

So, basically 13 months and you know what? She really is turning into a *stunning* beautiful dog, if I do say so myself.


















I mean. Seriously, now.



























Just before she launched at the frisbee.









Derp.









She's discovered water. Balls are a great incentive.


















Queen tongue.

And little miss smirky 









As an aside, Molly is wearing a 'choke' chain in these photos, but it was for easy/fast on and off around the water and frisbee. She was absolutely not being walked on the thing.


----------



## CptJack

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

She was definitely a cute little pup.. but she sure grew up to be even more beautiful. She looks so intense! And of course Kylie is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## jade5280

Wow she doesn't look like a puppy anymore for sure! I like how her ears ended up.


----------



## kadylady

Love her!! I also love where her ears ended up.


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> She was definitely a cute little pup.. but she sure grew up to be even more beautiful. She looks so intense! And of course Kylie is the cutest thing ever.


Thanks! She was a really *endearing* puppy, even with all the 'don't quite fit, nothing grows at the same rate' stages. Also, lol, yeah. Intense is a good word for her, in general. Fun! Crazy, crazy sweet, but intensity is a thing. We're coming up on her gotcha day in about a month and I'll probably do a real write up, but short version is "Holy heck, I love this dog."



jade5280 said:


> Wow she doesn't look like a puppy anymore for sure! I like how her ears ended up.


 I know, right? Just all of the sudden, POOF, dog. ("sudden" I guess, but seriously). I'm REALLY happy with her ears. One still falls over when she's tired but overall this is perfect for her. 



kadylady said:


> Love her!! I also love where her ears ended up.


Me too! To both! She's a good girl. Lots of character.


----------



## CptJack

I told y'all our agility eqiupment was high class (okay, it's not actual equipment but I needed a slant to train the contact in a straight line). Also, her nails need done. 









There's a ball up there!









That ball! OMG









"Wait". She waited!









Pretty girl.









Happy girl









She's actually turning brown in places (99% sure it's just sun fade, but it's neat)


----------



## CptJack

These pictures are lousy, but I'm sharing anyway because - Handler focus, much?



















Walking between my legs is the new thing. It's like cop-cop (we do have that but) but without the risk of me killing herself and it's been GREAT for rear-end awareness (going backward that way, anyway. 









Leg weaves - nothing new there, just explaining the positioning.

I tried to get pictures of her doing real weaves today and they did not come out at all. Will try again over the weekend.


----------



## pawsaddict

I love this thread! Molly is just so beautiful. I have never been all that interested in Border Collies, but Molly is making me want one in a BIG way.


----------



## CptJack

pawsaddict said:


> I love this thread! Molly is just so beautiful. I have never been all that interested in Border Collies, but Molly is making me want one in a BIG way.


Your posts about Nova remind me of Molly pretty often, which I think is cool.

She's a really good dog, and I really expected her to be more difficult. That sounds *hysterical* to me when I think about all the fear periods, the reactivity stuff, and just some of the craziness that crops up from time to time, but it is so, so true for me. It just, for me, the balance comes out in favor of her being awesome. If I can have the energy, the enthusiasm, the intelligence, the biddability, the handler focus, toy/food/work drive, and this deep desire to partner up with a human? I will take all the reactivity, OCD tendencies, prey-drive, weird fears and the loud mouthedness in the world, you know? 

And it's all extra funny, because that kind of stuff? The negative stuff? It was what I saw in BCs that made me so wary of the breed before, and why I always said some I loved and some I hated. It's what made me initially say they fit me on paper but I wasn't sure about reality. Turns out, I don't really care. My biggest actual dissatisfaction/disappointment with her is that she WILL NOT sleep with me for anything, and when she's not being worked with (therefore on) she's so off she's basically a dog-fur rug (or shadow). Thats actually given me so weirdness about our relationship but not an issue anymore

She's just... a really, really good dog.


----------



## pawsaddict

CptJack said:


> Your posts about Nova remind me of Molly pretty often, which I think is cool.
> 
> She's a really good dog, and I really expected her to be more difficult. That sounds *hysterical* to me when I think about all the fear periods, the reactivity stuff, and just some of the craziness that crops up from time to time, but it is so, so true for me. It just, for me, the balance comes out in favor of her being awesome. If I can have the energy, the enthusiasm, the intelligence, the biddability, the handler focus, toy/food/work drive, and this deep desire to partner up with a human? I will take all the reactivity, OCD tendencies, prey-drive, weird fears and the loud mouthedness in the world, you know?
> 
> And it's all extra funny, because that kind of stuff? The negative stuff? It was what I saw in BCs that made me so wary of the breed before, and why I always said some I loved and some I hated. It's what made me initially say they fit me on paper but I wasn't sure about reality. Turns out, I don't really care. My biggest actual dissatisfaction/disappointment with her is that she WILL NOT sleep with me for anything, and when she's not being worked with (therefore on) she's so off she's basically a dog-fur rug (or shadow). Thats actually given me so weirdness about our relationship but not an issue anymore
> 
> She's just... a really, really good dog.


That's actually really good to hear. Sometimes I see Nova in your posts about Molly as well  I love Nova and all her quirks. She is a really good, really fun dog. A handful at times? Definitely. But overall, she is great.

I think I've been stuck in the mindset that you were in before Molly (that they are more difficult), but seeing Molly be such a cool dog and learning more about the breed makes me really intrigued. And hearing that Molly sometimes reminds you of Nova doesn't hurt either  I mean, I think Nova is perfect for me. So maybe a BC one day wouldn't be so "out there" for me...except I do love Nova's snuggles. I think Nova would give up anything for the chance to crawl in the bed with me. It would definitely be an adjustment for me to live with a less snuggly dog.


----------



## CptJack

I hear you. BC hype is a thing, and some of it's justified and a lot of it isn't - particularly the energy level stuff, IMO, for most of the dogs. My caveat here is I know mostly working bred dogs at this stage, and am rather somewhat wary of sporting lines. Overall, though, she's just a really good dog and hasn't been hard at all. In fact, dealing with basic things (house-training, manners, basic obedience, not eating the world) she's been the EASIEST dog I've ever owned and her exercise requirements really aren't nuts at all. 

The snuggling thing kills me. I didn't think I liked overly physical dogs, but she's a little extreme. She'll come cuddle in and get attention when we first get home if we're out, she'll snuggle in the bed for 15 minutes or so first thing in the morning and last thing at night, but that's about it. She'll sleep under the desk, but if you move and accidentally touch her (or, well, I do) she's gone. If she's napping on the couch and you sit down, she huffs off to sleep somewhere else. If you try and pet her for more than a few seconds of ear scratch she just flat out walks away. She will put up with all the handling in the world for grooming (ears, eyes, feet, whatever), but she's just not a dog who sees value in physical affection. Probably the LEAST 'loving' in traditional ways dogs I've ever had (including Kylie who I thought at the time was pretty extreme) - and she's gotten BETTER since she was a baby puppy.

She makes up for it by being really 'in your pocket' in other ways, though, and wants all the work, play, and involvement and hands off interaction in the world. It just took some adjustment on my end, because it just felt so strange to me. 

But yeah, honestly, you'd be fine.


----------



## CptJack

Weaves - I only managed a couple of shots that came out at all, but well. I'll take what I can get when the photographer is a disinterested teenager.


















(there is another pole not in the shot because of angle - she's not weaving backward)

They still need to be more independent, and I still need to get to 12, but we have both sides and 6, so that's pretty good, right?

and yes, there IS a rock pile at the end of my weaves. I didn't notice when I set up. I didn't notice until I'd torn down and uploaded pictures.


----------



## pawsaddict

CptJack said:


> I hear you. BC hype is a thing, and some of it's justified and a lot of it isn't - particularly the energy level stuff, IMO, for most of the dogs. My caveat here is I know mostly working bred dogs at this stage, and am rather somewhat wary of sporting lines. Overall, though, she's just a really good dog and hasn't been hard at all. In fact, dealing with basic things (house-training, manners, basic obedience, not eating the world) she's been the EASIEST dog I've ever owned and her exercise requirements really aren't nuts at all.
> 
> The snuggling thing kills me. I didn't think I liked overly physical dogs, but she's a little extreme. She'll come cuddle in and get attention when we first get home if we're out, she'll snuggle in the bed for 15 minutes or so first thing in the morning and last thing at night, but that's about it. She'll sleep under the desk, but if you move and accidentally touch her (or, well, I do) she's gone. If she's napping on the couch and you sit down, she huffs off to sleep somewhere else. If you try and pet her for more than a few seconds of ear scratch she just flat out walks away. She will put up with all the handling in the world for grooming (ears, eyes, feet, whatever), but she's just not a dog who sees value in physical affection. Probably the LEAST 'loving' in traditional ways dogs I've ever had (including Kylie who I thought at the time was pretty extreme) - and she's gotten BETTER since she was a baby puppy.
> 
> She makes up for it by being really 'in your pocket' in other ways, though, and wants all the work, play, and involvement and hands off interaction in the world. It just took some adjustment on my end, because it just felt so strange to me.
> 
> But yeah, honestly, you'd be fine.


Do you think that Molly disliking prolonged snuggling is more of an individual Molly thing or a definite BC personality trait?

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I really appreciate it  BCs are definitely moving up my list of breeds I'd like to own one day.


----------



## CptJack

I don't know. 

I know that I hear a lot of BC owners, especially of younger dogs, wishing they were more physically affectionate and a lot of owners who chime in to say that it's the way their dogs are, too. But I also know that it's not universally true - both because some people chime in to say their dogs are cuddly, and I spent half of our last agility trial with a BC boy belly up in my lap and just totally blissed out on love/pets. I DO know that most seem to say that they get more physically affectionate as they get older (as in mature dogs, not necessarily being seniors). 

The getting more affectionate with age thing is true for Molly, too - and I almost came back to find this thread because I thought of this discussion this morning when she came up to stand beside my desk chair and push the top of her head into my bicep until I turned around. Then she leaned against me for a good 20 minutes while I gave her a neck rub and talked nonsense at her.

So either she's getting better about it, or she really, really was trying anything in her power she thought would get me outside with a ball. I'll take it either way.


----------



## elrohwen

Not a BC owner, but I would guess there is probably some gender stuff going on too. Females are often less physically affectionate than males across various breeds.


----------



## CptJack

That's also a good point and matches up with my experience - not across all breeds, but often within a/the breed. I will say, too, that nature/nurture may or may not play a role of some size. I do like CUDDLING, sleeping with and petting the dogs, but I am not crazy about physical play and I'm not super physical WITH my dogs, so I don't really encourage it. 

Not that I don't think some of it's innate, and I'd say in general they're not the snuggliest dogs on the planet, but the degree of that has to have a lot of factors playing in.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> That's also a good point and matches up with my experience - not across all breeds, but often within a/the breed. I will say, too, that nature/nurture may or may not play a role of some size. I do like CUDDLING, sleeping with and petting the dogs, but I am not crazy about physical play and I'm not super physical WITH my dogs, so I don't really encourage it.
> 
> Not that I don't think some of it's innate, and I'd say in general they're not the snuggliest dogs on the planet, but the degree of that has to have a lot of factors playing in.


It's pretty well known in my breed. All Welshies are velcro and will follow you to the bathroom, or sleep on your feet, but generally the males want to be on your lap and the females want to be on the floor a few feet away from you. I have heard BC people say similar things. "Girls love you, but the boys are in love with you"


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> It's pretty well known in my breed. All Welshies are velcro and will follow you to the bathroom, or sleep on your feet, but generally the males want to be on your lap and the females want to be on the floor a few feet away from you. I have heard BC people say similar things. "Girls love you, but the boys are in love with you"


Luna defies these gender rules, hahaha. 

On top of you is always her preferred location.


----------



## CptJack

> "Girls love you, but the boys are in love with you"


I like this quote and I'm going to steal it. Also yeah, to the on the floor a few feet away. Molly's a great, loving dog, but she's just not into unsolicited physical affection. Like I said, she came to me and wanted pet this morning and enjoyed it, but she was done when she was done. If I seek her out and try and pet her she just seems... I don't know, put upon and huffs off. 

I swear to goodness if I could convince her to sleep with us, ever, or stay on the couch when I sit down as opposed to huffing off (she comes to the couch when I'm there first, but not the reverse) she'd be pretty perfect for me.


----------



## elrohwen

ireth0 said:


> Luna defies these gender rules, hahaha.
> 
> On top of you is always her preferred location.


Oh yeah, they certainly aren't hard and fast rules! I also think there are many breeds where this general rule doesn't apply at all and females are very cuddly.


----------



## CptJack

ireth0 said:


> Luna defies these gender rules, hahaha.
> 
> On top of you is always her preferred location.


I think it's sort of comparisons within the breeds, usually? I don't know if it's universal either, but like - Bug is less physically affectionate and physical than most Male Bostons I know, but she's one of the more physical, affectionate, on top of you dogs in the house. Conversely female rat terriers tend to be even less clingy than Jack, but Jack's one of the less 'in your face' dogs in the house. But Bug is a LOT more physical and affectionate and climbing into your face to share her tongue than Jack - by a lot. 

I'm not even bringing Thud into this because Thud's ridiculous.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> I like this quote and I'm going to steal it. Also yeah, to the on the floor a few feet away. Molly's a great, loving dog, but she's just not into unsolicited physical affection. Like I said, she came to me and wanted pet this morning and enjoyed it, but she was done when she was done. If I seek her out and try and pet her she just seems... I don't know, put upon and huffs off.
> 
> I swear to goodness if I could convince her to sleep with us, ever, or stay on the couch when I sit down as opposed to huffing off (she comes to the couch when I'm there first, but not the reverse) she'd be pretty perfect for me.


Hazel is more physically affectionate than that, and she does like to climb on you or get hugs, but she's not a lap dog and I can count the number of times she's stayed on my lap on one hand. At her age Watson was constantly napping on me or up against me, but she will nap across the room or on the floor near me.

My friends' ACD boy is really huffy about people sitting down on the couch next to him, or touching him when he's sleeping, but he's also the biggest lap dog ever and is constantly wanting to be on somebody's lap. He's weird. "Don't touch me if I'm sleeping, unless I touch you first and take up your entire lap"


----------



## elrohwen

I agree that it's not something you can really compare between breeds. Like a female Welshie is probably way more physically affectionate than a female of an independent breed, and way less than a female of a super affectionate lap dog breed. I think you have to compare females and males of the same breed, as CptJack said.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, I remember being confused a LOT when Molly was tiny. I mean Kylie was an independent little suck even at like 5 weeks old, but she'd still toddler around behind people and want to sleep with/beside/on top of a person. She didn't get into sleeping on laps until she was over a year old, but if you were lying down you had her on you, and if you were on the couch she'd tuck in beside you to sleep. 

Molly was just really weird for me. There was no period where she was physically uncoordinated, she was never inclined to sticking on your heels or seeking you out to pile on for a nap. I think she was about 10 weeks old when she started putting herself in her crate to sleep, rather than taking another option of sleeping on a dog bed with another dog, even. She's a SUPER sweet dog, she really is and always has been (she sleeps at my feet at the desk, she rests her chin on my knee, she leaps up and enthusiastically greets people (...we're working on that), she gives kisses, she's just... got a personal space bubble and she's who decide if she wants you inside it or not and for how long. 

So, basically she sounds quite a bit like Gray, without the sleeping on laps bit.


----------



## elrohwen

I do think that Hazel's more independent nature is what made crate training so easy. She really doesn't mind sleeping in a crate near the bed, while that was torture for Watson. If it's not hot, he's in that bed shoved against me and he whined in the crate every night for months. Not sure what she'll do when she's allowed out of the crate, but I can imagine her sleeping in the open crate or across the room after a quick snuggle at bed time. She still follows me to the bathroom and follows right on my heels (literally) on leash or outside, but she usually doesn't see the point of sitting on laps. She's pretty much what everyone in the breed described when they told me about females.


----------



## CptJack

Molly kept an eye on us, for sure, but not quite to the degree you expect of a baby puppy. Like I was able to say 'bye' and leave and she'd be rushing to catch up, but just out in the yard she'd be halfway across it looking for a stick or chasing a grasshopper. She's honestly been a really easy puppy, though, and after she stopped shrieking like a banshee in the crate has been gold. 

I did fail entirely to upgrade her crate size, though. I keep trying to move her to a proper sized one and she keeps cramming herself in one to sleep that is appropriately sized for JACK. It makes me feel like I'm torturing her.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Molly kept an eye on us, for sure, but not quite to the degree you expect of a baby puppy. Like I was able to say 'bye' and leave and she'd be rushing to catch up, but just out in the yard she'd be halfway across it looking for a stick or chasing a grasshopper. She's honestly been a really easy puppy, though, and after she stopped shrieking like a banshee in the crate has been gold.


Oh yeah, Hazel is the same! I can say "bye" and go inside and she's still trolling around the yard looking for leaves and bugs and takes a while to realize I'm gone. Watson was much more clingy at that age. I worry about her recall skills once she gets some hunt/prey drive. Though she was pretty good at the lake last weekend - she would start going towards the neighbor's houses but pretty much always came back when we called as long as there were treats to be had.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> Oh yeah, Hazel is the same! I can say "bye" and go inside and she's still trolling around the yard looking for leaves and bugs and takes a while to realize I'm gone. Watson was much more clingy at that age. I worry about her recall skills once she gets some hunt/prey drive. Though she was pretty good at the lake last weekend - she would start going towards the neighbor's houses but pretty much always came back when we called as long as there were treats to be had.


Hazel sounds just like Kairi at that age. She was always an independent little crap. She was easy as pie to crate train and has no issues being left alone or to do her own thing. And yes.. recall has been much much harder for her as she got older than Ember who is naturally less independent. 

Ember on the other hand.. she also isn't really cuddley despite being less independent. She really makes no sense. She made me think of Molly whenever I sat on the couch next to her this morning and she beelined it for the opposite end of the couch. I can't pet her on her head either most of the time.. she ducks so fast like I've beat her before. But then.. if I leave her line of site she must find me. If I lived on an acreage she would be just fine off leash.


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Hazel sounds just like Kairi at that age. She was always an independent little crap. She was easy as pie to crate train and has no issues being left alone or to do her own thing. And yes.. recall has been much much harder for her as she got older than Ember who is naturally less independent.


Watson's recall went to crap when he turned 8 months, and he won't stay with me to do agility or obedience (except at home), so I figure she can't be worse than him. lol I know lots of people hate them but I've had a lot of success with the ecollar on Watson, and I will get one for Hazel if I think she needs it. I'll also start her much earlier than 2.5 years old if I'm going to use one, and I think that will help. But she's much less environmentally focused than he was at this age on the other dogs in class, or the other people. She can focus on me while another puppy sniffs her butt, and she comes back on her own after puppy playtime (usually because nobody will play with her) - Watson was always the one straining at the end of his leash wanting to be with the other dogs and he's still that way. So yeah, she's a weird combination of independent yet focused on me. 

She does have more prey drive already than he had at her age, so I think that will become an issue. She hasn't really figured out that she has a nose, but once she sees a bird or critter she is very interested. Her mom is also high prey drive.



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Ember on the other hand.. she also isn't really cuddley despite being less independent. She really makes no sense. She made me think of Molly whenever I sat on the couch next to her this morning and she beelined it for the opposite end of the couch. I can't pet her on her head either most of the time.. she ducks so fast like I've beat her before. But then.. if I leave her line of site she must find me. If I lived on an acreage she would be just fine off leash.


That is Grey. He is perfect off leash - 100% recall, never leaves, and his owners did zero training. Just do not sit down on the couch next to him or touch him when he's sleeping or he'll get all grumbly.


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Ember on the other hand.. she also isn't really cuddley despite being less independent. She really makes no sense. She made me think of Molly whenever I sat on the couch next to her this morning and she beelined it for the opposite end of the couch. I can't pet her on her head either most of the time.. she ducks so fast like I've beat her before. But then.. if I leave her line of site she must find me. If I lived on an acreage she would be just fine off leash.


Yeah, very much like Molly, though Molly's not really evasive in that way so much as she just ...walks off. I've gotten used to it and, if it's any consolation at all, it DOES seem to be getting less pronounced as she gets older.


----------



## pawsaddict

That's really good to know. Admittedly, I don't have too much experience with male dogs. I always thought that the opposite was true...that females would be more affectionate than males. Not sure why.

I suppose that affectionate is a pretty relative term as well. One person's affectionate could be another person's independent.

Edit: I also think it's interesting that a lot of BCs become more affectionate with age. I wonder why that is?


----------



## CptJack

pawsaddict said:


> Edit: I also think it's interesting that a lot of BCs become more affectionate with age. I wonder why that is?


My suspicion is that it's related to the way their brains work. They are so, so, wired to notice and respond to EVERYTHING - sound, movement, novel situations - and to learn everything you throw at them that when they're also new babies and everything is new and requires response and investigation that they are just otherwise occupied for a while. Then they get older, have a bit more information and experience and can start to disregard things and cuddling/physical stuff becomes more appealing. And, well, they learn to 'turn off' with age, and without quite as much encouragement (ie: being put down for a nap, or given some quiet activity to occupy them).


----------



## pawsaddict

CptJack said:


> My suspicion is that it's related to the way their brains work. They are so, so, wired to notice and respond to EVERYTHING - sound, movement, novel situations - and to learn everything you throw at them that when they're also new babies and everything is new and requires response and investigation that they are just otherwise occupied for a while. Then they get older, have a bit more information and experience and can start to disregard things and cuddling/physical stuff becomes more appealing. And, well, they learn to 'turn off' with age, and without quite as much encouragement (ie: being put down for a nap, or given some quiet activity to occupy them).


That makes a lot of sense. Thank you


----------



## CptJack

I don't want to lose this photo by not having it here. It's just... so, so Molly and such a good picture of her.


----------



## CptJack

She won an elephant in agility class last night. She hasn't eaten it yet! Must be true love.


----------



## CptJack

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums...2300120_7645467099047638752_o_zpsar81xrvs.jpg

This is a picture posted to FB by a breeder I freaking *love* (not my dog, not my picture, etc.) And man, she looks like Molly.


----------



## CptJack

14 months old (today) which means I've had her for right at a year. Just four.





































God, I love this dog. 

Also, Paws - She's gotten downright snuggly over the past couple of weeks. Seems like it's sticking. (She's also started sleeping with me - and using my butt as a pillow)


----------



## mudypony

She's so pretty! I love her ears!

And, that's so cute that she's been snuggly lately. I love snuggly dogs!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks! Her ears delight me all the time - and they are still up/down/sideways but mostly the default is that up and tipped thing and I love it. 

I'm enjoying the snuggling. She's also really into hugs which is *weird* for a dog, but I'll take it. Still not the most physically affectionate of dogs, still gets tired of it eventually, but more than she was and if you go back to 8 weeks old A LOT more.


----------



## Sandakat

Worlds. Best. Ears.

She just gets more adorable.


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> Worlds. Best. Ears.
> 
> She just gets more adorable.


Thanks. I'm a pretty big fan, too - of the ears and her. She really is a cute, cute dog. 

And doing her first show 'n go on Sunday! She's growing up *fast*.


----------



## kadylady

14 months?!?! I wish our puppies would stop growing up so fast!!! Skye is 11 months old on Saturday!! Molly has grown up to be such a beautiful dog. I love her! Also...that 2nd picture...that look. I get that look ALL.THE.TIME.!



CptJack said:


> Thanks. I'm a pretty big fan, too - of the ears and her. She really is a cute, cute dog.
> 
> And doing her first show 'n go on Sunday! She's growing up *fast*.


I'm in love with her ears too. And yay show n' go!!! Such a big girl!! Good luck, can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## CptJack

I know, right? Where'd 'the puppies' go? I kind of want them back! 

That second look, man. Right into your soul. ...and probably a desperate attempt to telepathically communicate the need to do something fun.


----------



## CptJack

...also darn it, it's even worse than I thought. She's *15* months old. Why can't I count?


----------



## CptJack

My god this dog grew up gorgeous.









Not that I'm biased or anything.


















But just steal my breath gorgeous. 









...When she's not derping.

Thanks for looking! (For the past year and change, and 28 pages....)


----------



## Avie

She sure is pretty, shiny and muscled! Whew those thighs!


----------



## Sandakat

She is a beautiful dog, with some of the best ears ever.


----------



## CptJack

Avie said:


> She sure is pretty, shiny and muscled! Whew those thighs!


Thanks! I'm pretty proud of her, and she definitely has some power in those legs. 



Sandakat said:


> She is a beautiful dog, with some of the best ears ever.


Thank you! Her ears are my favorite. Well, I like all my dogs ears, but hers are just neat. And to think, I wanted regular old prick. This is so much better. I can't even imagine what she'd look like with fully pricked ears.


----------



## FaithFurMom09

Awwww. Shes so cute!


----------



## CptJack

Agility practice pictures. 

I think I might actually break down in tears.

FB people will have seen these, but I'm over the moon so.









Dogs. People. She was off leash and listening. 


















HORSE


----------



## Sandakat

Wonderful. It looks like she had a great time, too.


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> Wonderful. It looks like she had a great time, too.


She did. That's the best part of it. She wasn't *GOOD* at agility (LOL), but she had FUN playing out there. She was excited and eager and up and on, and. NOT stressed and losing her mind and afraid.


----------



## mandasannie

She just looks like a fantastic dog to hang out with!


----------



## CptJack

You know how you don't get feed Gremlins after midnight?

Well, something similar happens with Molly around a ball.









Cute, sweet, innocent, snuggly thing.

And then.









She's just made of teeth.


----------



## Sandakat

As long as all those teeth are on the ball and not on your arm all is good


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> As long as all those teeth are on the ball and not on your arm all is good


She's actually pretty good. We had a pretty brief stint of her grabbing my arms when I ran with her early on, but at this stage she will sort of mouth and play gently with my hands and her teeth if I issue an explicit invitation, but otherwise she's really 'mouth off', which I appreciate. A lot.


----------



## mudypony

Those agility pictures are AWESOME! What a huge milestone!


----------



## CptJack

mudypony said:


> Those agility pictures are AWESOME! What a huge milestone!


Thanks! I'm pretty proud of her!


----------



## CptJack

It's me again, because of course it is.









How gorgeous is this dog?









Timing WIN.


















No, really. She's pretty.









I love this dog.


----------



## CptJack

Annnd because I can't not:

Adventures in badly timed photos.


----------



## Marvel

She is so pretty! I just love her. That face and those ears are a winning combination!


----------



## jade5280

CptJack said:


>


This is such a cool shot!


----------



## CptJack

More pictures with ball - and a video clip, if I can remember the code.























































and the real reason I'm posting.










and video clip:

https://youtu.be/ghEtu1rUCvI

Just take the link until I dig up the code.


----------



## CptJack

Marvel said:


> She is so pretty! I just love her. That face and those ears are a winning combination!





jade5280 said:


> This is such a cool shot!


Darn it - Sorry guys, I didn't get notifs for those comments. *THANK YOU*.


----------



## CptJack

Gosh, she's pretty.









And kind of a nut.










Ah, to heck with it. Take the rest:














































Now I'm done!


----------



## mudypony

Pretty and nutty is the best combo! That first picture is stunning.


----------



## taquitos

Molly looks like soooo much fun.

Also, I love her ears <3


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys. She really is a ton of fun - and I love her ears a bunch, too!

(And that first picture. It's much better at full size, even, but I just. Like that picture. And, honestly, that bush.)


----------



## parapluie

Her eyes look like gemstones in that second to last photo. She's so beautiful and looks SO fun!


----------



## KayaScout

Our dogs must be separated at birth, they look so much alike! Kaya at 12 weeks and then at 7 months


----------



## CptJack

Wow, you are not kidding! Wow, that is crazy.

Also good timing because I took more pictures today, at 18 months so I'm puttin' em here.


----------



## CptJack

I just really like this one.


----------



## Kingfisher

I've missed Molly over on the Boards! She's always a favorite of mine!

I think I need a smooth coat like her to show off my minor collar addiction.


----------



## CptJack

Kingfisher said:


> I've missed Molly over on the Boards! She's always a favorite of mine!
> 
> I think I need a smooth coat like her to show off my minor collar addiction.


you definitely need a smooth coat to show off collars. My collection is not so minor. I blame all the short-coated dogs here. Poor Kylie got a fancy collar and it is INVISIBLE. I'm actually thinking of sticking it on someone else


----------



## taquitos

She is so cute <3 I love her long legs <3


----------



## KayaScout

Molly is so pretty! I just cant get over how much she and my pup Kaya look alike though! Molly's ears are something else, she must have sonar or pick up her own radio stations, they're adorable!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys. She really does have ALL THE LEGS - and pretty crazy cowhocks, too. 

Her ears are my favorite. Not what I expected - I knew they'd go up but didn't expect the tipping - but I ADORE them.


----------



## CptJack

New pictures here. 

In Summary: I'm lucky the dogs love me, not the stick I threw, and OMG it's 75 out there WITH WATER!










This is going in both her and Kylie's threads, because reasons. 









Ball!









I threw a stick. She hauled in a log. 









That's more like it.









I am so in love with this dog.


----------



## CptJack

My god I love this dog - and this picture.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

The best parts about Border Collies.. how FUN they are. <3

Pretty girl, Molly.


----------



## Whip

I have a bone to pick with you, CptJack. You are not helping my border collie want. 

Molly is such a pretty dog! I especially love that picture of her with the frisbee.


----------



## CptJack

Whip said:


> I have a bone to pick with you, CptJack. You are not helping my border collie want.
> 
> Molly is such a pretty dog! I especially love that picture of her with the frisbee.


Thank you! That picture of her with the frisbee is one of very, very few pictures where the camera caught what I see. It LOOKS like her in a way that so many of her pictures don't, for whatever reason. I mean they're all her but that's just. So completely, perfectly, her as I see her.


----------



## CptJack

This dog, y'all. 











I feel like these two capture the full range of the Molly _experience_. 

But more, anyway.




































Love this one, too.





































One more.


----------



## CptJack

I adore this dog so much you guys.


----------



## mudypony

Aww.. she's so sweet! I love how crazy she is for the ball/frisbee. If she wants to share just a little bit of her toy drive with Duke, that'd be great.


----------



## CptJack

Ball. Disc. Tug. Flirt pole. Sticks. She's so easy about it. 

I love how into it all she is, too. Having a dog who's really into it all is *fun* - and really, honestly, probably compensates pretty neatly to 'can't do anything around other dogs' in keeping her active and moving.


----------



## phamgialinh2002

eace: Hello. I love your photos. They're such cute dogs. :flypig:lane:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
:grouphug: Join and upload your pets' photos on my Facebook pets group by clicking here op2:


----------



## Wet Beards

The first picture where you are cradling Molly's head and she is snuggling
against you, pretty much sais it all. Deep, strong bond.


----------



## CptJack

Wet Beards said:


> The first picture where you are cradling Molly's head and she is snuggling
> against you, pretty much sais it all. Deep, strong bond.


Thanks. Yeah, that dog's my heart - or half of it, at least. It's kind of funny, she used to very much not be physically affectionate, but over the last year she's become the most physically loving dog ever. As well as one of very few I know who loves to be hugged. Her favorite is just shoving her head under my chin or against my chest and leaning for all she's worth. She's an incredibly sweet dog.


----------



## Damon'sMom

She has really grown up into a gorgeous adult.


----------



## CptJack

Just a few. Because my dog's a dork - but makes me look kind of accidentally artsy.


----------



## taquitos

OMG THOSE ARE MY FAVORITE.

Molly is so so cute!


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> She has really grown up into a gorgeous adult.


 I totally missed this but yeah, she really has. She's a pretty awesome dog.



taquitos said:


> OMG THOSE ARE MY FAVORITE.
> 
> Molly is so so cute!


Thanks! I kind of cracked up because what she was actually doing was coming over the top of the a-frame I was leaning against to drop the ball on me to throw, but danged if some of those shots didn't turn out nice.


----------



## Sandakat

That "teeth meet ball" shot is amazing.


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> That "teeth meet ball" shot is amazing.


Thanks. That's one of my favorites ever, for sure. 

Okay, new post and new pics coming up.


----------



## CptJack

New pictures coming up, since it's been a while and she's juuuust about two.













































She's a cartoon - of herself.


----------



## CptJack

Warm weather has returned, so you're getting another massive Molly + Ball photo dump. But also just some nice shots of Molly and her current body condition, and being pretty (or goofy). Bear with me, probably about 4 posts worth here.



























Sproing.


















Ballet?









RAWROMG?


















Bendy little thing


















Two balls = Brain death.

(More)


----------



## CptJack

Next set will be here!



























She missed.









Just pre-collison




































I nearly died. Again.









I. Love. This. PIcture.










(More)


----------



## CptJack

Sometimes she looks so fat. And yet.









I love this shot. Love it.









Tongue, blowing in the breeze.


















Spit bubbles.









Love this dog. 

Done now and thanks for staying with us through all that.


----------



## Laurelin

Ok totally random but does she have ghost tri points? She grew up gorgeous!


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Ok totally random but does she have ghost tri points? She grew up gorgeous!


She does! It's kind of weird (or was for me) because I *swear* they weren't there until she was about a year old, and you've got to get her into some pretty bright sunshine to show up well on film, but they're neat and I like 'em 

And thanks, I'm pretty fond of the brat and happen to think she's awfully pretty too. Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## Laurelin

I honestly never noticed them before but they're very apparent on some of the photos. Very neat!


----------



## griffinflames

CptJack said:


> Sometimes she looks so fat. And yet.


It looks like all muscle to me! She is so athletic! Those vertical jumps look awesome. Does she like discs??


----------



## CptJack

griffinflames said:


> It looks like all muscle to me! She is so athletic! Those vertical jumps look awesome. Does she like discs??


She's just got a really wide back and narrow chest so 'waist from above' isn't really something she seems to have. It's just - odd. 

And um. Yes. A lot. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpsbw3A1kOM ;-) She's kind of a toy nut in general. LOTS of fun.


----------



## CptJack

Just a few.








[/IMG]
Not quite what I was going for, Molly.









There we go.



























Kylie hates her life.


----------



## parapluie

That last photo with Kylie is the best best hahaha


----------



## CptJack

Being able to get out and do Dog Things has done as much good for Molly's physical condition as her emotional/mental one!


----------



## Sandakat

She looks great. I'm so glad things are going well.


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> She looks great. I'm so glad things are going well.


thanks!

And me too.

That dog I wanted to try all the things with and take pressure off Kylie is becoming reality. Life's good.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## CptJack

Shiny much?

Also more video:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVA0NvsD3XY if streaming's going to be difficult.









Aftermath


----------



## Constance

Molly is adorable, congratulations!


----------



## CptJack

Been a while since I posted photos here. Have a couple:


















Lure coursing is totally her favorite thing EVER.

And I cannot believe I ever thought this dog was ugly.


----------



## CptJack

Remember when I thought she was ugly? 










I'm over it. 

This dog has been life changing.


----------



## CptJack

She turned 3 on Monday. Time flies, y'all.










Her expression hasn't changed at all....


----------



## CptJack

Molly doesn't exactly lure course at lure coursing - fortunately the operator indulges her silliness and they're all just fun runs.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> Molly doesn't exactly lure course at lure coursing - fortunately the operator indulges her silliness and they're all just fun runs.


LOL that looks like a blast! She's herding it! My Aussie/BC mix did that to runaway cows. They liked to run along the outer perimeter of the pasture. The dog would cut across, get ahead of them, plop down, and wait for them to get close enough, then explode and startle them enough to turn them and get them back to where they were supposed to go. The cows were obviously much slower than that lure, though! And her stance in the picture is all border collie, haha.


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> LOL that looks like a blast! She's herding it! My Aussie/BC mix did that to runaway cows. They liked to run along the outer perimeter of the pasture. The dog would cut across, get ahead of them, plop down, and wait for them to get close enough, then explode and startle them enough to turn them and get them back to where they were supposed to go. The cows were obviously much slower than that lure, though! And her stance in the picture is all border collie, haha.


She absolutely and totally is. She did it 'right' the first time and since then it's been steadily more couch/eye/stalk and heading off. It's a total blast for her and absolutely her favorite game. We're really lucky to have a friend with some space and equipment and who will indulge that stuff. Because it makes Molly's LIFE.


----------

